# Nexus 7 dash install



## Warranty_Void

I've recently fitted a Nexus 7 into my TTS and thought I'd do a write up about how I did it.

First the parts

Sony MEX-N5000BT
Connect2 CTSAD006.2
Nexus 7 car mount
Nexus 7 16gb or 32gb
High quality 2 amp car USB port

First things first make sure you buy the correct harness, I found it a mine field I bought the correct harness but it still didn't work correctly as its not compatible with the digital BOSE amplifier, lucky for me Connect2 were nice enough to send me a new can bus box with modified software on.

Onto the build now rip out your old head unit and just connect in your new head unit and harness, and test it for a few days, making sure all your steering wheel controls work there no hissing on the speakers ect.

You just need to tap into the ignition live of the radio supply and connect your 12v usb port, I spliced into the Sony harness and made my wires about 800mm long so they would reach into the area behind the double din.

Hopefully you have an old cd changer in your glove box, just remove the glove box and fit the new head unit in its place, I just used a few bolts to secure the head units cage into the old cd changer slot, make sure it's nice and secure and doesn't squeak or rattle when you're driving.

I found it easier to keep all the harness, interface boxes ect behind the glove box, the Audi ISO connector will pull through from the double din mounting area to behind the glove box. Also be very careful as the passenger air bag is just above the glove box try not to disturb any other wires there.

Just connect the USB cable from the Nexus 7 car mount and push it in, there are to lugs on the bottom hook them in first then bend down the top middle lug and slowly push back it will clip firmly into place, if you want to remove the mount take out the centre vent and you can push down the top clip and pull out the mount.

The most important thing is to test everything at very stage you dont want to spend 30 minutes getting the glove box back on then find you haven't connected up the head unit 

I must also add that Reece who runs rta fabrication where I purchased the mount is extremely helpfully, he was at my house helping me install this on Sunday afternoon 

Here are a few pictures of the build and I'd be glad to answer any questions anyone has.


























There is also a video on Youtube of the mount in action






Next I'll post about the Nexus 7 what rom, apps i'm using ect


----------



## rajanm1

Looks really good!!

How much did it roughly all cost?


----------



## Warranty_Void

Much cheaper than a good sat nav head unit and it has a lot more features


----------



## rajanm1

Could you pm me all of details please.
For only £400 i would like to get that done!

Could you also easily change it to another qi tablet with a larger screen instead of the nexus for example?


----------



## princealbert

Looks really good. What do you use for a satnav? Google maps?


----------



## Warranty_Void

I use Google maps or waze, I'm going to do a video of my apps ect over the weekend


----------



## jonwalton

I would really like to fit this, but have some questions:

1. What skill level is required bearing in mind I've never tinkered with a car like this
2. Would this work if I just have standard concert stereo with no CD changer? There is the space in the glove box though.
3. Can you add any more detail to the steps and mention any other bits and pieces required over and above the 4 key items
4. How does the nexus operate the radio?

Cheers
Jon


----------



## Warranty_Void

Done a quick video which should answer some questions


----------



## jonwalton

YouTube says the video is private


----------



## Warranty_Void

Opps fixed


----------



## jonwalton

Damn that makes me want to fit it even more now. Just not sure I could do it


----------



## Warranty_Void

It's not to hard everything is plug and play they only hard bit wiring wise is splicing the USB plug into the head unit harness. There is no need to cut into any Audi harness.

The hardest part for me was getting the harness to work


----------



## jonwalton

I've bought the parts needed to do this! Could you give me a link to the USB port you bought?


----------



## Warranty_Void

Sure it was on eBay the item number is 151239879590


----------



## jonwalton

Great thanks. So presumably it comes apart easily to add some writes?


----------



## jonwalton

I meant wires


----------



## Warranty_Void

I just soldered the wires to the outside connections then taped it up to prevent and shorting, no need to take it apart


----------



## Nac34

Thanks for the video. This is something I want to do especially after watching you video.

One question do you know if there is a dab headunit that will work with your setup. 
Thanks


----------



## Warranty_Void

There is not one in the Sony range sadly, I was hoping for one myself. I just stream radio over my 3g connection from the net


----------



## jonwalton

Do you have to root the nexus to get the audio logo at start up?


----------



## Warranty_Void

The logo is just wallpaper, i have rooted my tablet so doing things with tasker is less hassle


----------



## foster

Nice build man, nexus 7 is the way to go. 
Fitted one myself, pretty much same setup. They look the business and make more sense than overpriced Head Units.

Vid of mine here,


----------



## Warranty_Void

Nice video there, the dash command app looks interesting


----------



## jonwalton

I've got the Sony all hooked up and now just waiting for the nexus mount.

Just wanted to check if you also don't get the radio info in the DIS anymore? Also have you had any issues with poor reception?


----------



## Warranty_Void

My radio reception is good no issues here, no information on the DIS sadly no harness is capable of interfacing with it.


----------



## jonwalton

Cool. With the two aerial cables does it matter which way around they go?


----------



## Warranty_Void

Yeh I think ones for fm and the other for Mw and lw


----------



## djsb

This is amazing!

Question though - how do you use google maps as I thought you needed GPS for this? (like iPad)

Does the nexus charge in the cradle?


----------



## jonwalton

I can answer these. The cradle has wireless charging built in so it does charge the Nexus. The Nexus has GPS so can work with any sat nav apps. The only issue with Google Maps is that you need a data connection to load the maps, so you would need one with a SIM card, or connect to a wifi hotspot on your phone. I personally use CoPilot as it works offline.


----------



## jonwalton

One more question for the OP: the problem I mentioned earlier about the poor radio reception is down to me not powering the aerial amplifier. I can't see anything obvious on the wiring harness. Do you recall how you did this bit?


----------



## backtt

foster said:


> Nice build man, nexus 7 is the way to go.
> Fitted one myself, pretty much same setup. They look the business and make more sense than overpriced Head Units.
> 
> Vid of mine here,


Hi foster,

whats tha rear view camera in te mirror? did u install that by yourself?
looks really nice.

could you give me some more info about it?

gtz


----------



## djsb

jonwalton said:


> I can answer these. The cradle has wireless charging built in so it does charge the Nexus. The Nexus has GPS so can work with any sat nav apps. The only issue with Google Maps is that you need a data connection to load the maps, so you would need one with a SIM card, or connect to a wifi hotspot on your phone. I personally use CoPilot as it works offline.


Thank you!

Sounds great!


----------



## dg_1983

This looks great, think I'm going to go for it.

Couple of questions;

1. I already have an aftermarket Kenwood head unit, what connectors will I need to replace? I would think I already have the ISO adaptor harness for an aftermarket unit, do I just need a sony steering wheel lead?

2. The mic that has been run already - can I reuse that just plug in and play?

3. Current setup I have a little hiss or buzz from the speakers at low level - can and how do I address this?


----------



## Warranty_Void

dg_1983 said:


> This looks great, think I'm going to go for it.
> 
> Couple of questions;
> 
> 1. I already have an aftermarket Kenwood head unit, what connectors will I need to replace? I would think I already have the ISO adaptor harness for an aftermarket unit, do I just need a sony steering wheel lead?
> 
> 2. The mic that has been run already - can I reuse that just plug in and play?
> 
> 3. Current setup I have a little hiss or buzz from the speakers at low level - can and how do I address this?


1 If your current harness has steering wheel controls you should just need the Sony adaptor cable, the head unit will come with the interface cable you need to connect it to the existing harness

2 the mic connection should be fine they mostly use headphone style connectors

3 sounds like you need to fit a ground loop isolator


----------



## Bowerz

Such a clean install, they should integrate wireless charging/induction charging into the mount. A friend fans his own iPad dash's for VW and we've found some fairly cheap kits for it whilst talking about it


----------



## Warranty_Void

It's so simple no wire to connect, the table fits in easy and the magnets hold it tightly in place yet it's very easy to remove. I'm so glad I didn't go for a £1k sat nav head unit


----------



## jonwalton

Bowerz said:


> Such a clean install, they should integrate wireless charging/induction charging into the mount. A friend fans his own iPad dash's for VW and we've found some fairly cheap kits for it whilst talking about it


It does have induction charging built into the mount


----------



## Bowerz

jonwalton said:


> Bowerz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Such a clean install, they should integrate wireless charging/induction charging into the mount. A friend fans his own iPad dash's for VW and we've found some fairly cheap kits for it whilst talking about it
> 
> 
> 
> It does have induction charging built into the mount
Click to expand...

Somehow managed to miss that post on the last page. I now want a TT even more just to do this!


----------



## dg_1983

I assume the headunit can accept more than 1 bluetooth connection at that same time?

You would need the Nexus and your phone to be connected at the same time.


----------



## Warranty_Void

I Bluetooth my nexus 7 then my phone to the head unit, then use wifi hotspot to get my nexus 7 on the net.


----------



## dg_1983

Perfect that's how I thought it would have to work - dependant on the head unit accepting 2 simultaneous Bluetooth connections.

What a cracking install. Bluetooth streaming solid connection wise and quality wise? The headunit just cuts out the music steaming when the phone triggers?

Head Unit is around £90 now
Nexus 7 on Ebay for around £100 (anyone know if the cradle will accept 1st or 2nd Gen units - do they have different dimensions?)

I assume the Nexus picks up GPS signal no problem from its position in the dash. This all coupled with a 4g internet connection really options up possibilities.

Only need a group buy on the mount now!


----------



## Warranty_Void

To be honest I don't connect my phone to the head unit, I find talking with hands free to distracting while driving. The tablet has no problems getting a GPS lock. Bluetooth streaming is fine, I notice no difference between a cd or streaming and I have no issues with the connection dropping.


----------



## dg_1983

Though you don't do it - does it accept 2 connections? I can;t find this info in the specs of the head unit


----------



## foster

backtt said:


> Hi foster,
> 
> whats tha rear view camera in te mirror? did u install that by yourself?
> looks really nice.
> 
> could you give me some more info about it?
> 
> gtz


Sorry didn't see your reply, have details here.
http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=701601
Thanks


----------



## JmRssll555

This is a fantastic install. When I eventually find a TT for myself, I'll give this some more thought.

Does the Nexus seriously charge wirelessly, just by sitting it in that magnetic cradle?!


----------



## Warranty_Void

dg_1983 said:


> Though you don't do it - does it accept 2 connections? I can;t find this info in the specs of the head unit


When I've tried it can handle two connections and works fine 



JmRssll555 said:


> This is a fantastic install. When I eventually find a TT for myself, I'll give this some more thought.
> 
> Does the Nexus seriously charge wirelessly, just by sitting it in that magnetic cradle?!


The battery never goes below 98% and I have on

Bluetooth 
Gps
Wifi
Screen on and at full brightness

I'm also running a custom rom so it deep sleeps very well loosing around 1% of battery every 10 hours, so it never needs charging via USB.


----------



## dexter230

Did you connect sirius/xm to the headunit. If so were you able to use stock antenna and xm receiver


----------



## Warranty_Void

We don't have sirius or xm in the UK


----------



## dg_1983

Anything in particular you did with the software on the tablet?

Wondering how you configure it to behave with the power coming on/going off with the head unit. Not a problem to control the tablet separately for power but I noticed in the video - does it just wake with the power Fromm the charge station coming on?


----------



## jonwalton

dg_1983 said:


> Anything in particular you did with the software on the tablet?
> 
> Wondering how you configure it to behave with the power coming on/going off with the head unit. Not a problem to control the tablet separately for power but I noticed in the video - does it just wake with the power Fromm the charge station coming on?


Yep the display turns on when ever it starts charging, which in this case is from the wireless charger built into the mount.


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

that's a very smart install mate, very smart indeed. potential plan forming for my mk1.....


----------



## dg_1983

Was thinking about head unit options for this.........what are the requirements.

Single din
Bluetooth capable of both the hands free profile and the media streaming profile
Good integration with android (this case the via the Sony app)

Wondering if the 4000bt would do just as a good job as the 5000bt


----------



## Warranty_Void

I did a lot of research and the Sony range seems to be the best pioneer, alpine ect app really do suck, the Sony app is not perfect but overall the setup works well.

I'll be doing more videos this week showing my tasker setup and more in indepth look at apps and difference controls.


----------



## dg_1983

The cost difference is minimal but wondered why the 5000 over the 4000?

A video would be great - having the android tablet in place really really opens up possibilities but that comes with questions!


----------



## Warranty_Void

dg_1983 said:


> The cost difference is minimal but wondered why the 5000 over the 4000?
> 
> A video would be great - having the android tablet in place really really opens up possibilities but that comes with questions!


Here is a quick video I did last week showing some basic things






As for the 5000vs the 4000, the 5000 was on sale in Halfords a d the price wasn't that different


----------



## dg_1983

Nexus 7 has arrived!

Bootloader unlocked, rooted, recovery software installed - Clean Rom installed.

Working on apps and settings - think tweeking is needed for bluetooth/wifi/sleep behavior!

£90 for headunit & £95 for Nexus 7 so far.


----------



## dg_1983

Nothing is ever straight foreword!

Unplugged old kenwood unit - thought I had plugged everything I needed into the Sony - power but no sound!

I'm confused as to why my old unit worked but new one doesn't - I didn't think the harness from the audi gear was brand specific?

I'm trying to work out what harness I have but there are no identifying marks.....it consists of the connecting harness to the audi gear - 4 phone plugs which were previous to connected to an adaptor and into pre out on old head out - assuming phono go direct into Sony unit. It's got the little ISO block with what looks like power and more speakers??? Then it has a little box of trickes with numbers on it I can't find any information on

2740706070409
Stk274
E11
Made in uk
020857


----------



## Warranty_Void

Post some pictures of the What you have and how it's connected

Sure we can sort it out


----------



## dg_1983

I think I'm happy with the aerial - I can see the main connection with the adaptor that leaves the push in connector to head unit and a blue wire which I assume is power.

I have taken out the harness so all that's left in the car is the main audi connection - sorry do idea of technical term!

Here is the harness.


----------



## dg_1983

Main connector at top into audi main connection.

Smaller ISO block into the ISO block I got in the box with the Sony unit

Phono leads into Sony unit

Little remaining blue cable - no idea

Little box of magic - no idea - I think I bought a Sony patch lead pc99 son - this can plug into this box and then to the Sony unit - but I'm sure this cause the unit not to power up!!!


----------



## dexter230

dg_1983 said:


> Main connector at top into audi main connection.
> 
> Smaller ISO block into the ISO block I got in the box with the Sony unit
> 
> Phono leads into Sony unit
> 
> Little remaining blue cable - no idea
> 
> Little box of magic - no idea - I think I bought a Sony patch lead pc99 son - this can plug into this box and then to the Sony unit - but I'm sure this cause the unit not to power up!!!


Blue wire should be for anplified antenna

Little box of magic is for steering wheel controls

As for power make sure that on the iso clips that the black yellow orange and red wires line up with each other


----------



## jonwalton

Well I have completed my install today. Kudos to Reece at RTA Fabrications for making the mount as it really looks the business and clearly takes a lot of work to make.

This really is a superb mod and had brought my 2006 TT out of the dark ages!


----------



## Warranty_Void

You need to get some pictures up and grants on the install


----------



## blz-8027

Might be worth a look at

https://secure.wowcher.co.uk/payment/226307


----------



## dg_1983

Now have power and sound! There was a blue and White wire that needed wired in - due to the way my old unit was wired.

Only problem now is getting steering wheel controls......I plug in the Sony patch lead the unit power is lost.....what patch lead are you guys using?


----------



## jonwalton

I got a CTSAD006.2 from Connects2 (via Halfords) which has all the necessary leads for the steering controls.


----------



## dg_1983

I think the harness I have should be good - it worked after all with the kenwood head unit and these things are not brand specific - it's only the patch lead that is ( I think)


----------



## dexter230

dg_1983 said:


> I think the harness I have should be good - it worked after all with the kenwood head unit and these things are not brand specific - it's only the patch lead that is ( I think)


Make sure when you plug in your sony adapter you disconnect the other side and reconnect, that will program the canbus for the sony radio


----------



## dg_1983

I tried power on without the patch lead connected but soon as I connect it - power goes out.

It's the autoleads patch head for a Sony unit I have - beginning to think the main harness is connects2 and needs a connect2 patch lead .


----------



## Warranty_Void

Would be worth getting a proper connect2 patch lead and trying again


----------



## dg_1983

Spoke to the guys at connects2 - they confirmed I have the connects2 harness. Ordered a connects2 patch lead, should be good.


----------



## Warranty_Void

Tasker 










This is my starting task, it's started when the tablet detects wireless power.










This is my end task it's triggered when a Bluetooth connection is lost, ie when I turn of my ignition and the head unit powers down and bluetooth connection is lost.


----------



## jonwalton

Basically the same as I have except to keep the screen on I'm using the developer setting which keeps it awake when charging


----------



## dg_1983

What a powerful app Tasker is!

What does your 1. action do?
action 7 - under bluetooth auto connect mine just lists "data" even though when i go into the settings of the action it shows the sony headunit and the different connection profiles.

I'm learning tasker as I go - Do you know how to start a task from an action?

I'm building out these tasks;

Start Up (The wireless charging starting profile calls this task)

Bluetooth ( I want Start Up to call this task)
Wifi ( I want Start Up to call this task)

The start up task only needs to have 2 actions (1. call bluetooth task 2. call wifi task) but i cant work out the action i need to add that calls a defined task.


----------



## Warranty_Void

I've posted screens shots of my tasks, the profile page is where you decide what action will start or stop a task.

So for my start up task I have a profile using the state power on that starts the task

As for my end task the profile is set to start on the disconnection of a Bluetooth connection, so when I turn of the ignition the radio turns of thus dropping the Bluetooth connection and starying the end task.


----------



## morak

Thanks for posting this excellent guide and videos. I was wondering how the system works if you try to use, for example, Google Maps for nav and say the Tuner at the same time (through the Sony launcher). Will directions cut in over the Tuner or does switching to Google Maps kill the Tuner as the head unit switches inputs?

Thanks!


----------



## Warranty_Void

Google maps will mute the tuner say it's bit then un mute the tuner


----------



## dg_1983

I've got all the kit connected and testing at the moment. I would say it does everything I've wanted, how I wanted without comprimise so far (which is unusual for a home build)

The only issue I still to work out is........

I can set the Nexus to connect via bluetooth only through the media profile (leaving the phone profile for my iphone)

The problem lies with the Iphone - if it connects to the headunit first to auto connects to both the phone profile and the mdia profile - meaning the Nexus can't connect. Right now I'm leaving my iphone bluetooth off, until the Nexus links up. Ideally I'd like to leave it on and have each device only connect on the appropriate channel.

Regarding the tasker setup - I to have the wireless charge at the event trigger in the profile I created - it launches the task i called "start up"

The problem I am having - i dont want to detail out all the individual actions in the "start up" task - i want "start up" to be made up of sub tasks calls. I want to only write the bluetooth actions onces - and be able to call them in any given task.

Tasker guides explain what I want to do (just cant work it out)

"Actions are grouped in tasks. As an example, my Outside task has three actions: One for setting screen brightness, one for alerting me of items in my shopping list, and one for updating an online status file to say that I'm not home. *Tasks can also be triggered with actions, so that a task can have several actions that run individual tasks, each with their own actions. "*


----------



## Rich martin

Well. I have just bought a tt and picking it up on Tuesday. I promised my wife I wouldn't do anything to this car as I have a modified Mini Cooper s................looks like I'm going to be in the dog house for a while


----------



## Warranty_Void

Well the only way I can see to do it would be to

Use multiple profiles that are the same and assign the difference tasks to them

Or have the tasks trigger each other so have a task that turns on the Bluetooth then another task that do its actions when it detects that Bluetooth is on.

You can also trigger task with pretty much anything, other apps opening, the devices sensors, gestures, GPS location ect ect


----------



## jonwalton

I use an app called Bluetooth Auto Connect (by UniqTec), which lets you specify different profiles for your different devices and the priority of each device.


----------



## dg_1983

So the bluetooth profile issue is on the ipone - is autoconnect available on iOS?


----------



## jonwalton

dg_1983 said:


> So the bluetooth profile issue is on the ipone - is autoconnect available on iOS?


Just had a look on their website and it actually is only available for Android - sorry. There may be something similar for iOS, but doubtful as iOS is totally locked down unless you jailbreak it. One of the big reasons I use Android is it is so much more open and customisable.


----------



## jam3sc

If we could get a group buy going for the mount, I would definitely consider doing this.


----------



## foster

jam3sc said:


> If we could get a group buy going for the mount, I would definitely consider doing this.


I'm after getting a 2013 nexus 7, would consider buying one as well if we could organise a group buy.
£180 is too much for what it is.


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

foster said:


> jam3sc said:
> 
> 
> 
> If we could get a group buy going for the mount, I would definitely consider doing this.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm after getting a 2013 nexus 7, would consider buying one as well if we could organise a group buy.
> £180 is too much for what it is.
Click to expand...

How much time and money would it take to make this mount? 10 hours at least? Plus materials? Then a second attempt if it went wrong? The guy making these if it is who i think it is did a lot of development and then started printing the backing pieces.

£180 is a good price for the quality of kit you are buying.


----------



## jonwalton

fixitagaintomoz said:


> foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jam3sc said:
> 
> 
> 
> If we could get a group buy going for the mount, I would definitely consider doing this.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm after getting a 2013 nexus 7, would consider buying one as well if we could organise a group buy.
> £180 is too much for what it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How much time and money would it take to make this mount? 10 hours at least? Plus materials? Then a second attempt if it went wrong? The guy making these if it is who i think it is did a lot of development and then started printing the backing pieces.
> 
> £180 is a good price for the quality of kit you are buying.
Click to expand...

+1 this is a totally bespoke mount made by hand. It's high quality and worth every penny


----------



## Warranty_Void

I completely agree it's not an off the shelf part, most of it is built from scratch. I'm very happy with the price I payed also Reece offers excellent support, he was at my house on a Sunday helping me fit it and getting it perfect. :mrgreen:


----------



## dg_1983

£180 doesn't buy you very much nowadays - it is just over an hours labour charge at the Audi dealers?

Thinking about what the craddle offers its good value for money imo.

Wireless charging craddle
Intergration of the tablet into the dash mainting OEM theme
Great quality finsh and fittment

Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying £180 is to be sniffed at but I think it's a fair price and lets face it - any comparible alternatives?

Forget the cost of the craddle alone - look at total install cost and its still cheaper than some all in one units that dont offer half of what the andriod tablet can.


----------



## kylecaliph

Warranty_Void said:


> I just soldered the wires to the outside connections then taped it up to prevent and shorting, no need to take it apart


Hi, ive almost finished the install. I'm a bit stuck with the soldering part for the usb connection. Do you have a diagram of how you soldered the wires to the usb? Also do you remember what colour the live ignition feed was on the sony harness. I have the same model sony head unit as yours.

Thanks in advance


----------



## jonwalton

kylecaliph said:


> Warranty_Void said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just soldered the wires to the outside connections then taped it up to prevent and shorting, no need to take it apart
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, ive almost finished the install. I'm a bit stuck with the soldering part for the usb connection. Do you have a diagram of how you soldered the wires to the usb? Also do you remember what colour the live ignition feed was on the sony harness. I have the same model sony head unit as yours.
> 
> Thanks in advance
Click to expand...

The live wire on the Sony harness is the red one.

For the USB you just solder onto the metal contacts on the outside, assuming you've got a cigarette charger USB


----------



## kylecaliph

jonwalton said:


> kylecaliph said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warranty_Void said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just soldered the wires to the outside connections then taped it up to prevent and shorting, no need to take it apart
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, ive almost finished the install. I'm a bit stuck with the soldering part for the usb connection. Do you have a diagram of how you soldered the wires to the usb? Also do you remember what colour the live ignition feed was on the sony harness. I have the same model sony head unit as yours.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The live wire on the Sony harness is the red one.
> 
> For the USB you just solder onto the metal contacts on the outside, assuming you've got a cigarette charger USB
Click to expand...

Thank you 

yes got the same USB charger as well  do you solder all 3 contact points on the USB or just the two on the side ?


----------



## jonwalton

kylecaliph said:


> jonwalton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kylecaliph said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warranty_Void said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just soldered the wires to the outside connections then taped it up to prevent and shorting, no need to take it apart
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, ive almost finished the install. I'm a bit stuck with the soldering part for the usb connection. Do you have a diagram of how you soldered the wires to the usb? Also do you remember what colour the live ignition feed was on the sony harness. I have the same model sony head unit as yours.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The live wire on the Sony harness is the red one.
> 
> For the USB you just solder onto the metal contacts on the outside, assuming you've got a cigarette charger USB
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you
> 
> yes got the same USB charger as well  do you solder all 3 contact points on the USB or just the two on the side ?
Click to expand...

Just the end and one of the sides. Red goes on the end.


----------



## Peace1981

This mod looks amazing !

I am definitely going to look at something like this in a years time once my warranty ends (no pun intended).

Nice work mate


----------



## dg_1983

Hey - How did you guys remove the glove box?

Is there a guide anywhere?


----------



## jonwalton

dg_1983 said:


> Hey - How did you guys remove the glove box?
> 
> Is there a guide anywhere?


If you open the glove box there are three screws along the top and one at the back. Then there are two down in the foot well. Once they are all out it drops out easily, but you need to be careful as there are cables attached to it for the light etc, so I put a box in the footwell to drop it onto so there was no tension in the wires.


----------



## kylecaliph

Well i have everything connected, everything works except for the steering wheel controls :evil:

The only button on the steering wheel that is working is the speech function, 

any suggestions ?

looks really good other than that though. ill have to post some pictures


----------



## Warranty_Void

Did you get a connect2 harness?


----------



## kylecaliph

Warranty_Void said:


> Did you get a connect2 harness?


Ye, bought from car audio secruity. i have the 6.2 version and have bought the £5 adapter for the steering wheel stalk but no luck


----------



## Warranty_Void

May sound stupid but have you got both connectors clipped firmly into the box and the headphone lead fully plugged into the head unit?

I found connect2 support helpfully it may be a duff box


----------



## kylecaliph

Warranty_Void said:


> May sound stupid but have you got both connectors clipped firmly into the box and the headphone lead fully plugged into the head unit?
> 
> I found connect2 support helpfully it may be a duff box


Yeah un plugges then click it it back in but still no joy, i think ill send them a message and see what they say


----------



## dg_1983

Did you connect up the patch cable to the control box while totally powered down? Make sure the harness is disconnected from cars loom to ensure no power.

This lets the control box reconfigure


----------



## kylecaliph

dg_1983 said:


> Did you connect up the patch cable to the control box while totally powered down? Make sure the harness is disconnected from cars loom to ensure no power.
> 
> This lets the control box reconfigure


Just tried it but no luck

Thanks for the suggestions


----------



## dg_1983

Glove box out - thanks for the tips.

Next up - removing the Ipod dock from the space where the stereo unit is to go.

any tips? I don't want to break anything. I can't see any obvious screws or clips.


----------



## jonwalton

dg_1983 said:


> Glove box out - thanks for the tips.
> 
> Next up - removing the Ipod dock from the space where the stereo unit is to go.
> 
> any tips? I don't want to break anything. I can't see any obvious screws or clips.


No screws or clips it just levers out.


----------



## dg_1983

This will be a step by step guide by the end!

OK so Ipod dock out, got head unit in place (took of the short metal cage that was on head unit)

How did you secure the head unit? just some screws through the plastic?


----------



## jonwalton

dg_1983 said:


> This will be a step by step guide by the end!
> 
> OK so Ipod dock out, got head unit in place (took of the short metal cage that was on head unit)
> 
> How did you secure the head unit? just some screws through the plastic?


I used some foam to wedge it in, but WarrantyVoid screwed it in through the plastic.


----------



## Warranty_Void

I screwed the metal cage in from the top of the glove box just try to get it firmly wedged in as you don't want it squeeking


----------



## kylecaliph

All sorted now, i contacted the retailer and they sent me a new box


----------



## Gixxer123

The stereo is the one big annoyance after being in something newer recently, no dab, Bluetooth etc, this looks like it will end my craving for a new car and save me a fortune 

One question, can you use the mex-n6000bd head unit from Sony as it has dab inbuilt? Or am I missing some compatibility issue?

http://www.caraudiodirect.co.uk/dab/car ... ex-n6000bd

I think a little sub build in the boot, tinker with the doors and I will have better system then the latest b&o systems.


----------



## jonwalton

Gixxer123 said:


> The stereo is the one big annoyance after being in something newer recently, no dab, Bluetooth etc, this looks like it will end my craving for a new car and save me a fortune
> 
> One question, can you use the mex-n6000bd head unit from Sony as it has dab inbuilt? Or am I missing some compatibility issue?
> 
> http://www.caraudiodirect.co.uk/dab/car ... ex-n6000bd
> 
> I think a little sub build in the boot, tinker with the doors and I will have better system then the latest b&o systems.


This will work fine. This model is listed as being compatible with the Sony Remote app.


----------



## jonwalton

Today I have started to get popping noises when playing music and interference on the radio. Is this likely to be something wrong with the Sony head unit or the car?


----------



## jonwalton

jonwalton said:


> Today I have started to get popping noises when playing music and interference on the radio. Is this likely to be something wrong with the Sony head unit or the car?


I haven't got Bose btw


----------



## Warranty_Void

Do you hear the clicking of the indicators through the radio?


----------



## jonwalton

Warranty_Void said:


> Do you hear the clicking of the indicators through the radio?


Pretty sure I didn't. Reece thinks it may be a bad ground somewhere, but I did properly protect all of the splices etc. I'll do some investigating tonight/tomorrow.


----------



## kylecaliph

Driving me crazy. How did u manage to get rid of the status bar and menu bar ?


----------



## dg_1983

You mean on the Nexus itself?

Think that will all depend on the version of android you have installed. Some of the launchers have the option to hide the notifications and status bars etc. A quick google should give you the answer (I can't advise as I don't know what system you are running, I installed CleanROM and happy with it)


----------



## jonwalton

kylecaliph said:


> Driving me crazy. How did u manage to get rid of the status bar and menu bar ?


I use Nova launcher, which let's you customise everything


----------



## amit91987

foster said:


> Nice build man, nexus 7 is the way to go.
> Fitted one myself, pretty much same setup. They look the business and make more sense than overpriced Head Units.
> 
> Vid of mine here,


Thanks for the video, I have looked at it and looks amazing. Could I ask what is the thing on the centre of your dash board near the windscreen and which mirror have you got which shows reverse camera?﻿

Thanks


----------



## Warranty_Void

Just a note guys I've upgraded to Android 5.0 and the Sony app remote app forces closes and secure settings with tasker doesnt see root


----------



## jonwalton

Warranty_Void said:


> Just a note guys I've upgraded to Android 5.0 and the Sony app remote app forces closes and secure settings with tasker doesnt see root


Good to know! I was planning on holding on for a while so I'm glad I did.


----------



## dg_1983

Strange thing started to happen to me , while running app remote any time I require the keyboard pop up it doesn't appear!!!!

Search Spotify is proving tricky!!!


----------



## jonwalton

dg_1983 said:


> Strange thing started to happen to me , while running app remote any time I require the keyboard pop up it doesn't appear!!!!
> 
> Search Spotify is proving tricky!!!


Go into your Bluetooth settings for the Sony pairing on your nexus and untick use for input


----------



## dg_1983

That's exactly it - I couldn't work out what setting I had changed but that's the one!

How did you come across that?


----------



## jonwalton

dg_1983 said:


> That's exactly it - I couldn't work out what setting I had changed but that's the one!
> 
> How did you come across that?


I unticked it because I didn't think it should be ticked, but without really knowing why. Reece then told me the affect it has.


----------



## Warranty_Void

With that setting enabled it uses the head unit as a physical keyboard so the knob on the radio ect will control the tablet


----------



## Kent Andrew

Hi All,
I am a brand new member and complete novice, just about to buy a TT Mk2 Coupé - I was looking for one with OEM Satnav etc. this has changed my thinking.
Could I ask some simple questions about this install?

I currently use a Tomtom Go - could I run Tomtom Android app on the Nexus?
What Nexus 7 should I be looking for? There seem to be several choices on Amazon. Wi-Fi / SIM etc
I use an iPhone 5S, could this be installed for a hands free?

Is there anyone who could perform the installation for me?

Many thanks,
Andrew


----------



## WW69

Hi All,

I've got a nexus 7 that I'm thinking of selling. It was my wife's and she's now gone down the ipad route. It's about 2 years old and in excellent condition full working order with original box etc. Always had a screen protector and protective case from new. Let me know if anyone is interested and I'll post some pics.

Mines a 1st gen so maybe it won't fit.


----------



## dg_1983

I currently use a Tomtom Go - could I run Tomtom Android app on the Nexus?

Yes there are TomTom apps for Andriod that you could buy.

What Nexus 7 should I be looking for? There seem to be several choices on Amazon. Wi-Fi / SIM etc

I think for the install the size matters, generation 2 you are after so 2013 model onwards, if you google images you can see the difference between the models with the location of the camera, this will help you if you are unsure what you are buying from ebay or other

I use an iPhone 5S, could this be installed for a hands free? 
This will Bluetooth connect to the head unit you install for hands free calling.


----------



## reeceturner3

Hi, first off I'm Reece from RTA Fabrication. I thought I'd chime in at some point as I've been watching the thread for a while. The nexus panel is specifically designed for the 2nd generation 2013 version as dg_1983 has said and It will not fit the 2012 version. The Tomtom app is something I personally use myself and it doesn't need Internet connection to use like Google maps does, just GPS turned on so you don't need a sim version, a wifi version will work just fine. After updating my nexus 7 to android L, as warranty_void said, it force closes. I've contacted Sony directly about this to find out when the app will be updated and made compatible but they don't have much information themselves, but they could tell me that android L is due to be rolled out on Sony devices at the start of 2015. With that in mind, that indicated that the app should be made compatible then. If I find a work around for using it with Android L I'll let everyone know and I'll also let people know when it is officially made compatible, although the app will more than likely just update itself. 
Thanks


----------



## jonwalton

Personally I don't use the Sony Remote App. I have got a 32GB Nexus so I store all my music directly on the device so I don't ever use the USB or CD on the Sony. The only reason I would need to use the Remote App would be to control the Tuner, but I am currently using an internet Radio app instead.

So my setup is as follows:

1. The Sony is permanently set to BTAudio
2. I use Rocket Player straight from the home screen. I have tried a few music player apps and this one is the best IMHO as it has the best interface when viewing landscape on a tablet.
3. I have configured my Nexus 7 to connect to the Wifi hotspot on my Nexus 5. All I have do to is activate the Wifi tethering on my Nexus5 when I want this connection to be active. This is easily done using Power Toggles. As soon as I activate the hot spot, the Nexus 7 connects and then can use the data connection on my phone.
4. I use CoPilot for sat nav as it is only £20 and works offline. The traffic info does require an internet connection, which automatically appears as soon as I activate the tethering.
5. I use Radioplayer as it has the easiest interface to use in the car. Obviously it needs the internet connection turned on and it is a bit intermittent as you drive around and lose the data signal on the phone.
6. I use Tasker to automate the start up and shut down tasks, especially to turn off BT, Wifi, display etc when ignition is off to save battery life.
7. I use Nova Launcher to customise the look and feel of my home screen to make it more car friendly


----------



## craigttp

if anybody is looking for something similar to this,

i have custom built ipad mini unit for sale at the moment.

can be seen on the selling page of the forums.
viewtopic.php?f=15&t=810577


----------



## djsb

I just purchased the head unit to do this.

Will be removing my kenwood double din.

Can I use the cables and steering wheel control harness from the kenwood on the Sony??

Any reasonably priced Nexus' around now that the new version is out?

Reece - would you consider doing a forum discount or group buy?

Thank you!


----------



## reeceturner3

djsb said:


> I just purchased the head unit to do this.
> 
> Will be removing my kenwood double din.
> 
> Can I use the cables and steering wheel control harness from the kenwood on the Sony??
> 
> Any reasonably priced Nexus' around now that the new version is out?
> 
> Reece - would you consider doing a forum discount or group buy?
> 
> Thank you!


Your steering wheel loom should work with any stereo as I believe they are car specific not stereo specific (correct me if I'm wrong)

Cheapest I've seen them new is £140 for a new 32gb, that was from EE, there are a few other places doing them at that price. If all else fails I'm sure eBay would be the place, you can even pick up a manufacturer refurbished model, if you get one that's a "Grade A" they're usually just straight returns from customers, I've seen 2 grade a refurbished units (one being my own) and they're like new.

I have actually discussed this with another forum member, I would do a group buy but people need to keep in mind it's not the same as your normal off the shelf product, as the same amount of time is put in for making each one. Lowest I could go is 10% for around 8 - 10 people. It would be first come first serve, so I would make number 1's first, number 2's second etc. If someone wants to set one up by all means do so


----------



## amit91987

I would be interested in taking part in a group buy! Just need to sell my RNS-E first!

Anyone interested, it is listed in the advertisement section!


----------



## amit91987

reeceturner3 said:


> djsb said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just purchased the head unit to do this.
> 
> Will be removing my kenwood double din.
> 
> Can I use the cables and steering wheel control harness from the kenwood on the Sony??
> 
> Any reasonably priced Nexus' around now that the new version is out?
> 
> Reece - would you consider doing a forum discount or group buy?
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Your steering wheel loom should work with any stereo as I believe they are car specific not stereo specific (correct me if I'm wrong)
> 
> Cheapest I've seen them new is £140 for a new 32gb, that was from EE, there are a few other places doing them at that price. If all else fails I'm sure eBay would be the place, you can even pick up a manufacturer refurbished model, if you get one that's a "Grade A" they're usually just straight returns from customers, I've seen 2 grade a refurbished units (one being my own) and they're like new.
> 
> I have actually discussed this with another forum member, I would do a group buy but people need to keep in mind it's not the same as your normal off the shelf product, as the same amount of time is put in for making each one. Lowest I could go is 10% for around 8 - 10 people. It would be first come first serve, so I would make number 1's first, number 2's second etc. If someone wants to set one up by all means do so
Click to expand...

Hi all I have set up a group buy section within the Mk2 forum.

Thanks


----------



## dg_1983

Can I use the cables and steering wheel control harness from the kenwood on the Sony??

The main ISO adaptor from the Audi loom that you have for the kenwood should be fine. You will need a new patch lead from the steering wheel control box to the headunit as these are brand specific. You need to be sure what ISO adaptor lead you currently have as the patch leads only work with the same brand iso adaptor (connects2 iso and connects 2 patch lead, or autoleads iso and autoleads patch lead)

I have an autoleads sony patch cable if you need it - I ended up finding out you cant mix and match the hard way.


----------



## M19rcj

Hello all I'm a newbie here, I have just bought a 3.2v6 mk2 and love it apart from the crap nav+ head unit so I'm deffo going down this route, you can count me in on the group buy.


----------



## djsb

Thanks all for the answers

Does this Sony unit allow you to use 2 phones on Bluetooth as well as the nexus?

It's a shared car!


----------



## dg_1983

Does this Sony unit allow you to use 2 phones on Bluetooth as well as the nexus?

Nope - only supports 1 device on the hands free profile at a time,

You can have 1 on the hands free profile, and another on the audio profile though. This is how i setup my nexus and iphone. Nexus first onthe media profile, then iphone 2nd on the handsfree profile.

Only thing that annoys me on the iphone is that if it connects to the head unit first it connects on both profiles meaning the nesux cant connect. I think this would be better on a phone running andriod, as you should be able to configure the phone to only connect on the handsfree profile


----------



## djsb

So it will only connect to one at a time... But will it remember both phones??


----------



## dg_1983

It should do.

though as mentioned - iphones do tend to take over all connections if you allow them to connect before the tablet. No way around it other than having bluetooth off on your phones until you need it.


----------



## djsb

Great. Thank you!!


----------



## amit91987

For this install can you use any single din bluetooth head unit? Or does it have to be the Sony or Kenwood one?

Thanks


----------



## jonwalton

Any Bluetooth single din. The OP chose the Sony as the android app provided is the best one, however you don't need to use the app to still have a superb setup


----------



## Warranty_Void

Warranty_Void said:


> Just a note guys I've upgraded to Android 5.0 and the Sony app remote app forces closes and secure settings with tasker doesnt see root


Secure settings has been updated and it now working


----------



## dg_1983

When installing the facia there are 3 connector lugs. Top one has some bend in it to aid fitting but bottom two are ridged.

Be extremely careful to get the bottom lugs in place and only bend the top lug.

I learned this the hard way - a lug broke off with almost no pressure [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Gunmann

Question: To make this mod we only need to buy the pieces above?
*-Sony MEX-N5000BT
-Connect2 CTSAD006.2
-Nexus 7 car mount
-Nexus 7 (2013) 16gb or 32gb
-High quality 2 amp car USB port
*

What "High quality 2 amp car USB port" do you recommend?


----------



## jonwalton

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.vi ... 1239879590


----------



## dg_1983

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/111520931426? ... EBIDX%3AIT

I'm trying this. Should be a little neater than the usb.

What wire did you use to connect to in the sony harness for switched live?


----------



## jonwalton

dg_1983 said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/111520931426?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> 
> I'm trying this. Should be a little neater than the usb.
> 
> What wire did you use to connect to in the sony harness for switched live?


The red wire


----------



## dg_1983

Thanks.just noticed its mentioned earlier in the thread.


----------



## Gunmann

This mod is compatible with BOSE Surround, right?


----------



## Warranty_Void

Works fine in my TTS with full BOSE


----------



## R7SAN

jonwalton said:


> Gixxer123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The stereo is the one big annoyance after being in something newer recently, no dab, Bluetooth etc, this looks like it will end my craving for a new car and save me a fortune
> 
> One question, can you use the mex-n6000bd head unit from Sony as it has dab inbuilt? Or am I missing some compatibility issue?
> 
> http://www.caraudiodirect.co.uk/dab/car ... ex-n6000bd
> 
> I think a little sub build in the boot, tinker with the doors and I will have better system then the latest b&o systems.
> 
> 
> 
> This will work fine. This model is listed as being compatible with the Sony Remote app.
Click to expand...

I can confirm the sony-mex-n6000bd works fine  
I have yet to purchase this but I went in to halfords and tested it.
- Installed sony app remote on my phone.
- On the head unit pressed mode and selected BT and quick connect (or something like that)
- With my phone BT turned on i selected "sony audio"
- Then started sony app - hey presto

Head unit icons appeared - CD, tuner, AUX, etc
tried the tuner first - very responsive
I then open N7 Music player (added as an app in the sony app) and the sound played out of the head unit speakers, as did Google search, co-pilot, Google maps and everything else i tried. Very impressed. The only issue was the volume in N7 but that just required upping the pre-amp setting.

On the tuner tapping on "FM" changed the band. DAB band worked in the shop but i guess you would need a proper DAB aerial on the car. I am told internal DAB aerials are not very good. Not sure how much hassle it would be to roof mount or if there is a decent looking shark fin replacement available ?

Look on the Play store for more sony compatible head units

https://play.google.com/store/apps/deta ... cher&hl=en

_Description
"App Remote" is an incredible application which safely connects Sony Car Audio and your Smartphone with two-way source control.
The latest version 2 ensures even safer operability by introducing voice recognition and expanded text-read-out functions, and more!

What this application is capable of.
1. Fully Synchronized Function Integration with Car Audio or Personal Audio System
Control your music and applications from your car audio or smartphone.
2. Voice Communication 
Through voice operation, you can safely and comfortably operate your smartphone in the car.
3. Notification Read Out 
Incoming SMS/E-mail and Twitter/Facebook/Calendar notification etc. are automatically read aloud to keep you in touch.
4. Smartphone Visualization 
Enhance the way you enjoy music on Car Audio or Personal Audio System with your smartphone display.
5. Custom Sound Setting 
Full settings of DSP features (e.g., Equalizer, Volume Control, Fader/Balance/Subwoofer, and Listening Position) available using smartphone as a remote screen.

*Compatible Sony products:*
MEX-N4000BT/N4000BE/N4050BT/N4070BT/N5000BT/N5000BE/N5050BT/N5070BT/GS610BT/GS610BE/
N6050BT/N6000BH/N6000BD/GS810BH/M70BT, XSP-N1BT
(*1): MEX-BT3100P/BT3100U/BT3150U/BT3153U/BT4100P/BT4100U/BT4100E/BT4150U/GS600BT, WX-GT90BT/GT90BTE/GT99BT/GT99BTM
(*2): XAV-602BT/612BT/712HD/712BT
(*3): GTK-N1BT
*1　No Voice Communication, E-mail Read, SMS/E-mail Reply, Custom Sound Setting 
*2　No App Control from Car Audio, E-mail Read/Reply
*3 No App Control from Personal Audio System, Voice Communication, E-mail Read, SMS/E-mail Reply, Fader/Balance/Subwoofer/Listening Position Setting

App Rem_ote ver. 2.0 via Bluetooth is compatible with Android devices with Android 2.2, 2.3, 3.*, 4.0, 4.1 or 4.2 installed.


----------



## Warranty_Void

App radio has been updated and now works with Android L

Seems to work fine on 5.0.1


----------



## M19rcj

Anyone know how to remove the Nav plus unit, does it need a special tool?


----------



## amit91987

You need stereo keys which can be purchased from audi or check eBay. I believe you need 4 and the come in sets.


----------



## M19rcj

Would this work for the power supply? http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/221496863212


----------



## dg_1983

Yeah it should? Shouldn't be too cumbersome, just wire one side into the power lines and hook up the cradle via usb.

I just went for a smaller solution, but means I have to snip the usb end off and wire that side too


----------



## jonwalton

M19rcj said:


> Would this work for the power supply? http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/221496863212


You need to be sure that the 3amps are not split between the two USB outputs. The wireless charger needs 2.1 amps to work


----------



## M19rcj

jonwalton said:


> M19rcj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would this work for the power supply? http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/221496863212
> 
> 
> 
> You need to be sure that the 3amps are not split between the two USB outputs. The wireless charger needs 2.1 amps to work
Click to expand...

Would this be better? Im assuming the wireless charger on the back of Reeces panel is a micro usb connection ? So this unit could plug straight in. http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.vi ... 1389318739


----------



## jonwalton

M19rcj said:


> jonwalton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M19rcj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would this work for the power supply? http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/221496863212
> 
> 
> 
> You need to be sure that the 3amps are not split between the two USB outputs. The wireless charger needs 2.1 amps to work
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Would this be better? Im assuming the wireless charger on the back of Reeces panel is a micro usb connection ? So this unit could plug straight in. http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.vi ... 1389318739
Click to expand...

That looks perfect.


----------



## M19rcj

[/quote]That looks perfect.[/quote]
Just need to find the same thing from a UK seller now.


----------



## dg_1983

Looks perfect.

What's wrong with the HK seller?

Most of these electronic things come from there. If anything there is one less middle man buying dircet


----------



## M19rcj

dg_1983 said:


> Looks perfect.
> 
> What's wrong with the HK seller?
> 
> Most of these electronic things come from there. If anything there is one less middle man buying dircet


Too impatient to wait till the end of Jan for delivery. Think I've found a uk supplier now. Reece can you confirm the connection is a micro usb?


----------



## jonwalton

M19rcj said:


> dg_1983 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks perfect.
> 
> What's wrong with the HK seller?
> 
> Most of these electronic things come from there. If anything there is one less middle man buying dircet
> 
> 
> 
> Too impatient to wait till the end of Jan for delivery. Think I've found a uk supplier now. Reece can you confirm the connection is a micro usb?
Click to expand...

It is micro USB


----------



## amit91987

Hi I have just started to install everything but no sound it coming from my bose speakers. I have the same connects2 lead as recommended if that helps.

Also did anyone get an aerial adaptor with the Sony unit because I haven't.

Thanks


----------



## amit91987

In addition to the above I also got an active plus box with the connects 2 lead. Would this affect the speakers not working?


----------



## Warranty_Void

You need that box connected if you have BOSE, if it still doesn't work you'll need a box with updated software. You'll need to buy a aerial harness from connect2.


----------



## amit91987

Thanks. Do I have to wait for the system to learn the cam bus system.? Also do I just contact connects 2 and would they send me a new box?


----------



## amit91987

Has anyone done this install who had a bose fully amplified system and the rnse sat nav prior to the install?


----------



## Warranty_Void

amit91987 said:


> Has anyone done this install who had a bose fully amplified system and the rnse sat nav prior to the install?


I did, if the radio powers up and you have the blue amp wire connected to +12volts and still have no sound you'll need to contact Connect2 support they can send you a box with updated software that works.

The same thing happened to me if you read the first post.


----------



## gogs

M19rcj said:


> dg_1983 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks perfect.
> 
> What's wrong with the HK seller?
> 
> Most of these electronic things come from there. If anything there is one less middle man buying dircet
> 
> 
> 
> Too impatient to wait till the end of Jan for delivery. Think I've found a uk supplier now. Reece can you confirm the connection is a micro usb?
Click to expand...

Where did you buy this in the end?


----------



## M19rcj

Ordered from here today http://www.cjemicros.co.uk/micros/indiv ... V-5V-MUSBA its more expensive than the ebay prices but should arrive sooner


----------



## gogs

Thanks, that eBay one is out of stock !


----------



## gogs

For all the chaps who now have this up and running which version of the nexus 7 gen 2 did you go for? 16gb, 32gb, 4G LTE ? 
Im looking to bluetooth my music via either my iPod or iPhone if that makes a difference.


----------



## Warranty_Void

I got a 32gb wifi and just teather it to my phone. As for streaming your music all versions will work the same


----------



## gogs

Ok, so no need for the 4G, ebay the best bet for one? 
Will the ios cause any issues with the nexus ?


----------



## Warranty_Void

Well if you want to stream music from your ios device, you'll connect that via Bluetooth to the head unit. You'll only need to connect an ios device to the nexus if you want to teather it to your Internet connection.

If you want vast storage of music you copy it to the nexus 7, use the usb port on your head unit or get a wifi hard drive in the glove box.

As for buying one check for deals on Hot deals UK, I got a 32gb version for £110 a few months ago.


----------



## gogs

Thanks for your help Warranty_Void


----------



## jonwalton

gogs said:


> For all the chaps who now have this up and running which version of the nexus 7 gen 2 did you go for? 16gb, 32gb, 4G LTE ?
> Im looking to bluetooth my music via either my iPod or iPhone if that makes a difference.


32GB WiFi only. I store my music on the nexus and occasionally connect it to the WiFi hotspot on my phone to give it access to the internet


----------



## gogs

Thanks Jon, i may just copy music directly to the Nexus then snd go for the 32gb wifi version


----------



## gogs

One more question, will i get album artwork etc if using an iphone/ipod ?


----------



## jonwalton

gogs said:


> One more question, will i get album artwork etc if using an iphone/ipod ?


If you stream music from an iPhone or iPod then the nexus is not being used and artwork would be on the iPhone.


----------



## gogs

Thanks Jon, so is there a way to get the album artwork etc via the apple units? I know the nexus is android so would i need to just load music etc onto the nexus to get this feature?


----------



## Warranty_Void

Maybe it would display on the nexus if you used a sony head unit with the app open


----------



## gogs

Yeah, anyone else using the nexus and an ios set up with info on this?

If you load the tracks etc directly onto the nexus does it show the info? Do i need an account for android similar to iTunes? Ive only ever used apple for music


----------



## jonwalton

I can't see how there would be any way to stream from an iPhone and show artwork on the nexus as the nexus would be completely out of the equation. For the best experience you want your music on the nexus so you can use an app like Rocket Player. The only caveat is that you need MP3 files so will need to convert any music currently in the apple format.


----------



## gogs

Thought i may need to reconfigure my current library, do you get the artwork etc with Rocket Player ?


----------



## jonwalton

gogs said:


> Yeah, anyone else using the nexus and an ios set up with info on this?
> 
> If you load the tracks etc directly onto the nexus does it show the info? Do i need an account for android similar to iTunes? Ive only ever used apple for music


You just need to convert your music library to MP3 format and CPU directly onto the device. No accounts needed. This is one of the many reasons I ditched iOS to get away from the propriatory music format.


----------



## jonwalton

gogs said:


> Thought i may need to reconfigure my current library, do you get the artwork etc with Rocket Player ?


Absolutely it has a great user interface for use in the car and shows artwork etc


----------



## gogs

Im beginning to see why you went the android route Jon ! Maybe the nexus set up is not going to be correct for me with my current set up :-(


----------



## gogs

jonwalton said:


> gogs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thought i may need to reconfigure my current library, do you get the artwork etc with Rocket Player ?
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely it has a great user interface for use in the car and shows artwork etc
Click to expand...

And I'm back in the room again ;-)


----------



## jonwalton

gogs said:


> Im beginning to see why you went the android route Jon ! Maybe the nexus set up is not going to be correct for me with my current set up :-(


Yep to use this setup you are going to need a copy of your music in mp3 format whether you store it on the nexus or on a USB attached to the Sony. I went through the pain of breaking free from Apple (apart from my macbook) and haven't looked back since.
If you really want to such with iTunes etc then you would be better off with the iPad mini install instead


----------



## gogs

Thanks Jon, ok i'll give it some thought, i don't mind copying everything to mp3 tbh, i really did want album artwork again though so maybe Rocket Player is the answer, iPad mini install is also another possible option i guess


----------



## reeceturner3

gogs said:


> Thanks Jon, ok i'll give it some thought, i don't mind copying everything to mp3 tbh, i really did want album artwork again though so maybe Rocket Player is the answer, iPad mini install is also another possible option i guess


If you are wanting album artwork for all your artists then once you've copied your music from your computer to the nexus, download and run an app such as this

https://play.google.com/store/apps/deta ... m.citc.aag

It'll scan your library and download the album art for you and link it to each song (like the get album art function in iTunes) majority of the music players show album art.

I use the walkman app which in my opinion looks the cleanest but if you used rocket player for example I'm 99% sure you can download an IOS theme for it if you really can't part from IOS just yet


----------



## gogs

Excellent, thanks Reece


----------



## M19rcj

Does anyone know if I can root my nexus 7 without connecting it to a PC, its currently has 4.4.2 operating software installed.


----------



## jonwalton

M19rcj said:


> Does anyone know if I can root my nexus 7 without connecting it to a PC, its currently has 4.4.2 operating software installed.


Google something called Towelroot


----------



## M19rcj

jonwalton said:


> M19rcj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if I can root my nexus 7 without connecting it to a PC, its currently has 4.4.2 operating software installed.
> 
> 
> 
> Google something called Towelroot
Click to expand...

Thanks for that, do you know if tasker can be turned on and off, just wondering if I can set up my tasks now before I install it into the car or is it better to do it once I have everything installed, also what's the app called I need to install to link to the Sony head unit?


----------



## jonwalton

M19rcj said:


> jonwalton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M19rcj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if I can root my nexus 7 without connecting it to a PC, its currently has 4.4.2 operating software installed.
> 
> 
> 
> Google something called Towelroot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for that, do you know if tasker can be turned on and off, just wondering if I can set up my tasks now before I install it into the car or is it better to do it once I have everything installed, also what's the app called I need to install to link to the Sony head unit?
Click to expand...

Yep you can set up all your tasked profiles and then disable it until ready.
Sony App Remote is the app you need


----------



## dg_1983

Tasker takes a while to get your head around. One tip is you may need some other apps for tasked to integrate with and call upon. Blue tooth auto connect as an example. Most likely you will have your tasks kick off based on wireless power on/off so these will stay dormant until called!


----------



## jonwalton

Yep you can also install some Tasker plugins like Secure Settings which gives you even more control over the device


----------



## M19rcj

Warranty_Void said:


> Tasker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my starting task, it's started when the tablet detects wireless power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my end task it's triggered when a Bluetooth connection is lost, ie when I turn of my ignition and the head unit powers down and bluetooth connection is lost.


How do you enable and disable the GPS? It doesn't seem to let me select this in secure settings


----------



## jonwalton

You need to open Secure Settings and enable the System+ Module


----------



## M19rcj

jonwalton said:


> You need to open Secure Settings and enable the System+ Module


It wont let me enable the system + mode.


----------



## jonwalton

M19rcj said:


> jonwalton said:
> 
> 
> 
> You need to open Secure Settings and enable the System+ Module
> 
> 
> 
> It wont let me enable the system + mode.
Click to expand...

You need to root your Nexus first.


----------



## Gunmann

Hey Guys!
With this setup it's possible to run audio from nexus, right? Like spotify or something like that...?


----------



## Warranty_Void

Yes any audio app can used


----------



## M19rcj

jonwalton said:


> M19rcj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jonwalton said:
> 
> 
> 
> You need to open Secure Settings and enable the System+ Module
> 
> 
> 
> It wont let me enable the system + mode.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need to root your Nexus first.
Click to expand...

I have rooted it and checked on root checker that its been rooted, Im wondering if another app is stopping me enableing gps, I read somewhere the SU app can do this.


----------



## M19rcj

Sorted it now, deleted the super SU app and reloaded it which then let me enable the system + mode. Loaded all my tasks now i copied warrenty voids as I dont actually know what im doing with tasker yet lol and i know his works, just got to load on the bluetooth connect to head unit when i do the install. I have most of the items i need now to fit to the car, just need to get head unit and connect 2 cables. My 5v power unit arrived today for the wireless charger with a micro usb cable built in to it, looks like it will make a neater install than using a cigarette lighter charger with usb adapter. I will try and post pics when I start to install everything. Cant wait!


----------



## Warranty_Void

Tasker is not to bad, have a play and you'll get used to it


----------



## R7SAN

Regarding the DC 12v to 5v step down power needed.

I inquired about the 5V 3A output to the USB connectors for this one on ebay

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/221496863212?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

They were quick to respond saying "To answer your question. Both of the usb connectors receive 3A each. Hope this helps"

@M19rcj - is this similar to what you are going to use ?


----------



## M19rcj

R7SAN said:


> Regarding the DC 12v to 5v step down power needed.
> 
> I inquired about the 5V 3A output to the USB connectors for this one on ebay
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/221496863212?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> They were quick to respond saying "To answer your question. Both of the usb connectors receive 3A each. Hope this helps"
> 
> @M19rcj - is this similar to what you are going to use ?


I have got this one http://www.cjemicros.co.uk/micros/indiv ... V-5V-MUSBA it will plug straight into the wireless charger on thre nexus dash panel.


----------



## amit91987

Hello all

I have installed my Nexus 7 - thanks to Reece from RTA Fabrications he has been a great help throughout the installation!

I am currently having problems with tasker. When I connect my Nexus 7 to the car, the screen does not turn on with the wire less charging. However, it is charging. Also, I have tasker and have programmed it to say if bluetooth connects to my sony headunit the following actions happen (picture). But none of these are actioned.

Sorry just to add, I would also like to thank Warranty Void and Jonwalton for their advise throughout to.

Please advise.

Thank you.


----------



## Warranty_Void

Post a screen shot of the Tasker profile page.


----------



## mwad

Warranty_Void said:


> Post a screen shot of the Tasker profile page.


*cough* please :lol:


----------



## amit91987

Here is my profile screen shot. Ignore the profiles which are off.. I was testing these (they work fine but do not Kill my Sony Walkman app on exit).


----------



## Warranty_Void

You need to have the profile you want to use turned on and a task assigned to that profile.


----------



## amit91987

Warranty_Void said:


> You need to have the profile you want to use turned on and a task assigned to that profile.


Hi

The first profile is always on with the tasks (first screenshot). However, when I connect the nexus to the car, nothing works using tasker. Also, it says the tasker is inactive from the drop down menu on the home screen.


----------



## Warranty_Void

Your profile are set incorrectly

Profiles are used as a switch to run tasks as an example

A profile that detects wireless power can be used to run a task that say turned on the screen when charging

So try

Profile

State
Power
Wireless

Make a test and attach it and turn it on then when the table detects wireless power it will run the task


----------



## amit91987

Warranty_Void said:


> Your profile are set incorrectly
> 
> Profiles are used as a switch to run tasks as an example
> 
> A profile that detects wireless power can be used to run a task that say turned on the screen when charging
> 
> So try
> 
> Profile
> 
> State
> Power
> Wireless
> 
> Make a test and attach it and turn it on then when the table detects wireless power it will run the task


Thanks I will give this a go. However, I was trying to enable the screen to come on and all the tasks to run when bluetooth was detected and paired. Or would this not work?

The reason to as why I would like this set up is because, if the Nexus becomes fully charged, the tasks would end. Is this correct?

Thanks


----------



## jonwalton

amit91987 said:


> Warranty_Void said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your profile are set incorrectly
> 
> Profiles are used as a switch to run tasks as an example
> 
> A profile that detects wireless power can be used to run a task that say turned on the screen when charging
> 
> So try
> 
> Profile
> 
> State
> Power
> Wireless
> 
> Make a test and attach it and turn it on then when the table detects wireless power it will run the task
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks I will give this a go. However, I was trying to enable the screen to come on and all the tasks to run when bluetooth was detected and paired. Or would this not work?
> 
> The reason to as why I would like this set up is because, if the Nexus becomes fully charged, the tasks would end. Is this correct?
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...

My main profile is based on the nexus being charged and it still runs when it has reached 100% as it is always charging


----------



## Warranty_Void

I found wireless power to be a pain when the battery reaches 100% it turns my tasks off, I use the BT from the head unit to run my main tasks and wireless power to just wake the screen


----------



## amit91987

Warranty_Void said:


> I found wireless power to be a pain when the battery reaches 100% it turns my tasks off, I use the BT from the head unit to run my main tasks and wireless power to just wake the screen


Ahh I see, so do you have 2 profiles ? 1. for wireless charging to switch on Nexus screen and 2. For BT connected which you run your tasks?

Also where does your exit tasks run off - which profile?


----------



## Warranty_Void

Yes I use two my end task run on the profile Bluetooth off, turns everything off and locks the nexus as my radio only turn off when I turn of the ignition


----------



## amit91987

Thanks I will give this a go tomorrow! Will let you know how it goes. Appreciate all your help


----------



## djsb

Hi,

I have all the bits but I seem to be missing the cable which goes from the 'remote' output on the stereo, to the canbus box?

Is this something I should have got seperatly?

Thanks!


----------



## Warranty_Void

Yeh you need a sony remote lead they are only a few pounds

http://www.connects2.co.uk/HeadUnitProductInformation.aspx?id=CTSONYLEAD


----------



## djsb

Okay!

Thank you!

Think I've got what I needed..

How do I run the cables from behind the old stereo to behind the glove box?!

Doesn't seem to be any space?

Even if I unbolt the glove box, can't see any way it might be an easy fit??


----------



## Warranty_Void

The panel between the glove box and where the old radio is has a big hole in it, it's quite a squeeze so make sure everything works before you wrap out the glove box and final fit everything.


----------



## djsb

Oh dear!

I can see this being a pain in the bum!!

Eeeek!


----------



## djsb

Well..

Fitted today and its great!

One niggle though - it doesn't look like the nexus is pairing automatically? - how do I do this?

Also

How do I pair my iPhone up to make calls at the same time?

Lastly,

Anybody have a good idea on the best nav app to use? I launched NAVFree and Igo Maps from the Sony App and it kills the Tuner each time I launch? - Don't want to pay £15 for CoPilot if it does the same thing?

Thank you!


----------



## m-a-r-k

Have a look at Nokia's HERE Maps currently in beta and getting high ratings. Can be used off-line with downloadable maps (about 700MB for UK) and very quick map drawing.
Maps.me is also a serious contender but doesn't yet have voice prompts which will come soon.


----------



## Warranty_Void

Just managed to drop my table on the floor as I was getting out of the car and smashed the screen to bits [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Hope some where is doing a good deal tomorrow


----------



## Snappy79

Warranty_Void said:


> Just managed to drop my table on the floor as I was getting out of the car and smashed the screen to bits [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> Hope some where is doing a good deal tomorrow


A friend of mine did the same 2weeks ago. Just a few days after the install.

Bad luck.


----------



## amit91987

Asda apparently have them for 99 pound for 32gb. Saw it on hot UK deals


----------



## djsb

Can anybody enlighten me on how I connect my iPhone up for calls as well as the tablet?


----------



## djsb

Any help in on the above would be great


----------



## jonwalton

What exactly is the problem? You just need to pair your phone


----------



## dg_1983

Pair and Setup tablet to only connect via Bluetooth on the media profile

Connect the tablet

pair the iPhone and connect - It may display an error but connects to the hands free profile.

The thing to be aware is that if the iPhone. Connects to the head unit first it does so on both profiles meaning your tablet will not connect.

It's a but of a pain and I haven't managed to get the tablet and the iPhone auto connecting as I would like.

Moving to an android phone soon," should be able to then setup both devices to only use one profile and auto connect happily.

Regarding the maps killing the audio- try launching the apps outside of the remote and then flip back and forth in the normal android way- should allow you to get the maps running with audio playing and muting/fading when map audio comes in. Think you lose the steering wheel contorls for flipping tracks/channels while in the map app


----------



## djsb

Managed to connect my iPhone but when it rings I get nothing on the display to answer the calls...

The whole nexus connecting first thing is also a pain in the arse for me!

Looks like I'll test this for a few days and see how it goes!


----------



## LLL

Warranty_Void said:


> I found wireless power to be a pain when the battery reaches 100% it turns my tasks off, I use the BT from the head unit to run my main tasks and wireless power to just wake the screen


Hi - first, thanks to everyone who has contributed to this thread as it has allowed me to get around 95% of the way through my install without pestering anyone - unfortunately that starts now!

I'm fully installed but I'm struggling to get tasker running as it needs to so that my set up works as desired. I've essentially copied Warranty_Void's tasker setup from page 5 of this thread with the difference being that my nexus isn't rooted so a couple of the steps are missing.

I'm struggling to get the screen to turn on and stay on - will I have to root to get access to the secure settings to get the screen to turn on? If so, is there a new simple way to root without a PC? I've tried towelroot but it won't install (I'm on android 4.4.4).

I've tried the developer settings 'stay awake' option but it doesn't seem to work reliably possibly down to other tasker tasks such as 'display timeout'??

The End Task seems to work other than the 'kill app' step that should kill the app remote doesn't seem to work - once started for the first time after connecting to the HU, I can only close it from the menu within app remote.

Warranty_Void - are you tasks still set up the way you first described on page 5 or have you refined them at all since?

There are other connection and screen on/off gremlins that are confusing me but just need to get the basics sorted first!

Thanks in advance for any advice that anyone can offer.

Cheers, Rob.


----------



## djsb

After a bit of research I have decided that I am going to sell this kit and probably get a CarPlay unit, I feel that it will benefit me more as I use iPhone.

Sorry Mods - not sure if I am allowed to post this here, but felt it was in the relevant thread (I can remove if you want me to)

Looking to sell this at £400

Includes

Sony MEX-N5000BT.
RTA Fabrication Dash Mount.
Nexus 7 32GB.
Adapter wired In to use the wireless charger.

Everything is only around 3 weeks old, so as new!

Take off £100 if you don't want the Nexus!

I live in RM14, so you can collect and pay cash (I am available every day until new year) or I will post all for £15 (next day service insured)

Thank you.


----------



## djsb

If anybody is intrested in buying the mount from me then just give me a PM.

£150 delivered.

Only used for 2 days!

Thanks


----------



## Warranty_Void

LLL said:


> Warranty_Void said:
> 
> 
> 
> I found wireless power to be a pain when the battery reaches 100% it turns my tasks off, I use the BT from the head unit to run my main tasks and wireless power to just wake the screen
> 
> 
> 
> Hi - first, thanks to everyone who has contributed to this thread as it has allowed me to get around 95% of the way through my install without pestering anyone - unfortunately that starts now!
> 
> I'm fully installed but I'm struggling to get tasker running as it needs to so that my set up works as desired. I've essentially copied Warranty_Void's tasker setup from page 5 of this thread with the difference being that my nexus isn't rooted so a couple of the steps are missing.
> 
> I'm struggling to get the screen to turn on and stay on - will I have to root to get access to the secure settings to get the screen to turn on? If so, is there a new simple way to root without a PC? I've tried towelroot but it won't install (I'm on android 4.4.4).
> 
> I've tried the developer settings 'stay awake' option but it doesn't seem to work reliably possibly down to other tasker tasks such as 'display timeout'??
> 
> The End Task seems to work other than the 'kill app' step that should kill the app remote doesn't seem to work - once started for the first time after connecting to the HU, I can only close it from the menu within app remote.
> 
> Warranty_Void - are you tasks still set up the way you first described on page 5 or have you refined them at all since?
> 
> There are other connection and screen on/off gremlins that are confusing me but just need to get the basics sorted first!
> 
> Thanks in advance for any advice that anyone can offer.
> 
> Cheers, Rob.
Click to expand...

I cannot give you any info on my setup as my nexus has a smashed screen.

It's best to root as it makes tasker easier to use I would recommend using

http://www.wugfresh.com/nrt/

It's a pc based app and you just need to press a few buttons and it will do everything to root your tablet correctly.

When my new screen is here I'll make a guide for tasker setup


----------



## LLL

Thanks for the info - I'll look at getting it rooted. Just need to find a PC to borrow as I'm a mac user.

I've got it set up and running pretty smoothly without tasker by using the bluetooth auto connect app with its associated settings for turning bluetooth on / off when unit is being charged along with an app called wakey to turn the screen on and off when charging is on / off. After a bit of messing around I've got the nexus smoothly connecting to the HU on media profile, to my Samsung on network profile for Internet access and to my obd dongle so I can run dashcommand. My phone also auto connects to the HU on phone profile so I think I'm pretty much set up.

I'd still like to use tasker in the long term so some screenshots of your setup once you get your screen replaced would be spot on.


----------



## adrianfc

jonwalton said:


> Would this work if I just have standard concert stereo with no CD changer?


Did you ever work out if the head unit can be installed in the glove box if you don't already have the CD changer?

Thanks.


----------



## jonwalton

adrianfc said:


> jonwalton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would this work if I just have standard concert stereo with no CD changer?
> 
> 
> 
> Did you ever work out if the head unit can be installed in the glove box if you don't already have the CD changer?
> 
> Thanks.
Click to expand...

Yep mine had a storage compartment instead of the CD changer that came out. Stereo fitted in nicely.


----------



## adrianfc

jonwalton said:


> Stereo fitted in nicely.


Excellent, thanks for the quick reply, was it straightforward to get power connected up?


----------



## jonwalton

adrianfc said:


> jonwalton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stereo fitted in nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent, thanks for the quick reply, was it straightforward to get power connected up?
Click to expand...

Yes, you do need to drop the glove box out to feed the cables through, but it's all straightforward.


----------



## djsb

Just bumping my last post..

I still have one of these mounts only used for about a day in total!

PM me if interested!


----------



## wasimza

Hi and thank you warranty_void for an inspiring project.

I've bought all of the components, and will start the installation next week. I have a few questions that I hope someone can answer:

1. You wrote in your first post that you were having trouble finding the correct harness, and even when you got the right one, you had to send it back to connect2 for reprogramming(?). I live in Norway, and ordered the harness you linked to via a norwegian distributor. Will I be having compatibility problems with the Bose system too, or was that just something you experienced? I can imagine it would be kind of a hassle for me to return the harness to the UK etc.

2. I have no engineering experience, and therefore I didn't understand what you meant by the splicing og the USB to the sony player. I understand it is for the wireless charger in the nexus mount. But how exactly to I do the splice, what kind of wires do I use, and where in the sony player do i connect the wires? (Or do I connect them to the harness?)

3. Is it important that I remove the glove box for installation? Is it enought to just remove the old CD changer? Or will that make the install too difficult?

I really hope to get some answers. Thanks in advance


----------



## Warranty_Void

wasimza said:


> Hi and thank you warranty_void for an inspiring project.
> 
> I've bought all of the components, and will start the installation next week. I have a few questions that I hope someone can answer:
> 
> 1. You wrote in your first post that you were having trouble finding the correct harness, and even when you got the right one, you had to send it back to connect2 for reprogramming(?). I live in Norway, and ordered the harness you linked to via a norwegian distributor. Will I be having compatibility problems with the Bose system too, or was that just something you experienced? I can imagine it would be kind of a hassle for me to return the harness to the UK etc.
> 
> *Basicly the software that interfaces to the car and the BOSE might need to be updated, you need to test fit the radio and see it if works, if you get no sounds talk to Connect2 support and they will send you a interface box with updated software
> *
> 2. I have no engineering experience, and therefore I didn't understand what you meant by the splicing og the USB to the sony player. I understand it is for the wireless charger in the nexus mount. But how exactly to I do the splice, what kind of wires do I use, and where in the sony player do i connect the wires? (Or do I connect them to the harness?)
> 
> *To splice is to join wires together  Your best cutting into the cables that come with the radio as they are easy to replace if something goes wrong and its never the best idea to cut into your cars wiring, You can see video on YouTube that will help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 3. Is it important that I remove the glove box for installation? Is it enought to just remove the old CD changer? Or will that make the install too difficult?
> 
> *You will need to remove the glove box as you will need to hide the interface box from the connect2 harness behind it, there are three or four screws along the top and a few under the box its self there are quite easy to spot  *
> 
> I really hope to get some answers. Thanks in advance


----------



## wasimza

Thank you SO, SO much for your prompt reply. I will start the build next week, and will post the result. Have a nice weekend.


----------



## LLL

To wire in my usb adapter I used one of these:

http://m.ebay.ie/itm/360768261920?_mwBa ... rmvSB=true

Just cut the end off and connected the red wire to a red 12v wire on the connects2 harness and black to ground wire on the harness. Made the connection using a couple scotch locks (good idea to check it all works and check for continuity before the final fit!). Only took 5 minutes and worked perfectly.


----------



## wasimza

LLL said:


> To wire in my usb adapter I used one of these:
> 
> http://m.ebay.ie/itm/360768261920?_mwBa ... rmvSB=true
> 
> Just cut the end off and connected the red wire to a red 12v wire on the connects2 harness and black to ground wire on the harness. Made the connection using a couple scotch locks (good idea to check it all works and check for continuity before the final fit!). Only took 5 minutes and worked perfectly.


Thank you very much for your instructions. They were really helpful. Just one last thing. What do I cut away, and what do I use? I believe that the mount has a USB lead for charging. Where do I connect that USB lead, to A or to B (see attached photo)


----------



## wasimza

Forget it, I understand now. You need an additional USB car charger (for the mount) that you plug in to that A part, right?


----------



## LLL

wasimza said:


> Forget it, I understand now. You need an additional USB car charger (for the mount) that you plug in to that A part, right?


Yep - usb cigarette adapter into 'A' and jobs a gud un.


----------



## wasimza

Thanks!


----------



## California3.2Quattro

Hey warranty void, did your sound quality improve with this unit?

(Sounds like there were no speaker swaps, so curious if the unit alone helped improve your fidelity.)


----------



## Warranty_Void

Sounds better to me but I'm no expert :mrgreen:


----------



## California3.2Quattro

Warranty_Void said:


> Sounds better to me but I'm no expert :mrgreen:


Thanks. Lots of folks say you need a speaker swap, but I'm hoping to get away with just a new unit to improve sound and the interface.


----------



## adrianfc

California3.2Quattro said:


> Hey warranty void, did your sound quality improve with this unit?


Just finished this upgrade based on the wired version of the mount running the tablet through a USB DAC. I've also upgraded the door speakers, powered by an amp in the boot along with an active sub (I went for the version of the Sony head unit with the separate sub output).

Overall very pleased with the results. I'm sure that the head unit is playing it's part in improving the overall sound quality. I can also certainly say that difference in running the audio from the tablet through the DAC compared to over Bluetooth is like chalk and cheese.

So essentially what I'm suggesting is if you're after the best sound quality possible then a decent USB DAC and the wired mount is the way to go.

Go to say thanks to Warranty-Void and the Reece at RTA Fabrication for making this all possible. Excellent upgrade.

Audio TT + Android + Tasker = Pure genius


----------



## Warranty_Void

Post some pictures of your setup :mrgreen:


----------



## dg_1983

Hey Guys,

Strange Problem!

I setup tasker to display a pop up any time the charging/not charging profiles were activated because of the charging state changing. I did this to make sure I didn't have any lose connections causing the charge to drop.

What I have found is that, for the first 5mins or so on a cold morning, the charging is constantly dropping and starting.

It the only time it does it, once the car is going and a little warmer it stops it. Doesn't appear again for that day. Not even after 8 hours at work. Doesn't drop going over bumps or round corners.

Any thoughts?

Battery Voltage struggling?
Cold effecting the charging unit?

For completeness, I installed a 12v DC to 5v Dc converter, though I'm on my 2nd one of those - both can't be knackered right?


----------



## Warranty_Void

The battery isn't going from 99% to 100% Is it? As when the battery reaches 100 % tasker will think the tablet isn't charging.


----------



## jonwalton

I think the tablet struggles when it is very cold. It becomes unresponsive and struggles to charge until it has warmed up a bit


----------



## Warranty_Void

Yeh I noticed on mine that the touch screen gets very laggy when its like -5c in my car


----------



## dg_1983

It's not the 99-100

I agree it struggles when cold. As do most electronics

I'm going to keep it in the house for a few nights in an attempt to eliminate the drops


----------



## adrianfc

Warranty_Void said:


> Post some pictures of your setup :mrgreen:


Here you go then.

Mount in place with OTG USB cable glued in place to the back of the mount:










Tablet goes in on the left hand side just like the wireless version:










When fully inserted in the left there is just enough clearance to slide the tablet to the right and onto the USB connection.



















Ugly looking switch that powers the remote on signal for the amp and active sub as well as the DAC (must find something a little better looking) :










Running a tasker profile that wakes the device when the USB DAC is powered on with an exit task that turns off the display and enables deep sleep when not:










Gotta do something about these wires


----------



## adrianfc

Oh, and here is the active sub I brought across from my old car, amazed that it fits in the boot


----------



## assailantsky

Great work OP. I joined this forum just to comment on this. I hope to get one done on my TTS as well, but I'm in Australia!! Any chance Reese could ship to Aus for a reasonable price?


----------



## assailantsky

djsb said:


> If anybody is intrested in buying the mount from me then just give me a PM.
> 
> £150 delivered.
> 
> Only used for 2 days!
> 
> Thanks


You still have the mount? I'm interested but you'll have to send it to Australia! Don't know if it is worth your while?


----------



## Warranty_Void

Reece ships all over the world I'm sure he'd be able to sort you out


----------



## Ben5029

assailantsky said:


> djsb said:
> 
> 
> 
> If anybody is intrested in buying the mount from me then just give me a PM.
> 
> £150 delivered.
> 
> Only used for 2 days!
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> You still have the mount? I'm interested but you'll have to send it to Australia! Don't know if it is worth your while?
Click to expand...

He's sold it mate, I missed out on it a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## assailantsky

Thx for that Ben and warrantyvoid! I can't pm him at the moment as I'm a newbie. Guess I'll have to source the mount from Reese.


----------



## Nathanho123

can I use this guide but use an ipad mini..

sorry if its been asked before


----------



## reeceturner3

Glad everyone seems to be getting on well with the mounts 

assailantsky... Drop me an email at [email protected] I do ship to Australia! 

Nice to see some photos up of the wired panel too! Using a DAC with the wired version makes a huge difference, if you eq properly afterwards too it is the best you'll get.

The wireless panel streaming over bluetooth is great if you're not really into tuning your system but you want to have the functions of the tablet up front. The sound quality is still great and with the app remote it's a real easy install!

Thanks again everyone


----------



## reeceturner3

Nathanho123 said:


> can I use this guide but use an ipad mini..
> 
> sorry if its been asked before


Yep, everything regarding connectivity will function the same and you'll probably be able to pair an iPhone and the iPad as well without the issues people have been having with pairing an iPhone and the Nexus 7.

Obviously wireless charging would be out of the question :wink:


----------



## Nathanho123

reeceturner3 said:


> Nathanho123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> can I use this guide but use an ipad mini..
> 
> sorry if its been asked before
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, everything regarding connectivity will function the same and you'll probably be able to pair an iPhone and the iPad as well without the issues people have been having with pairing an iPhone and the Nexus 7.
> 
> Obviously wireless charging would be out of the question :wink:
Click to expand...

very cool cheers reece just need to buy another audi lol


----------



## Gunmann

Hey!
Any1 made a modification in the connects2 cable?
I have 4 column and sub amplified and if I just plug the cable the sound dont works


----------



## adrianfc

Are you using the same had unit as OP? Have you tried both the speaker outputs as well as the rca preamp outputs?


----------



## Warranty_Void

If you have full BOSE, have the harness connected correctly and have a +12v feed to the blue wiring comming from the harness it will most likely mean you need the updated software box. Contact connect 2 support and they'll get you a new box with the updated software


----------



## wasimza

Hi guys!

Just finished my install this weekend. Took a few hours, and for a non tech guy like me, the work was quite fiddly. But in the end, I made it, and the system looks and sounds great! I have two major issues though:

1) I have no radio sound. This is because I didn't connect the antenna cable from the the old unit in to the new Sony. Obviously they don't match, and you need an adapter. Any idea which to use?

2) The nexus doesn't light up when I start the engine. I guess this is due to some setting on the nexus. Also, it goes to sleep while driving/in use. The wireless charging is working fine. Any idea what settings to use?


----------



## dg_1983

2) You need to install the app "tasker". Read up and learn to use it. Basically you use this to make the tablet understand when your driving (charging on) so it can work out to have things like the screen coming on when starting up, and staying on. Also when Stopped (charging off) so it can turn off the screen and wifi etc to save battery

Can't help on 1 - but i do have a comment about the radio. My reception seems to have become much poorer, is ther a booster or anything i can install? Or is it as simple as my aerial not being connected correctly?!?


----------



## wasimza

But how did you connect the aeraial to Sony? When i removed the original head unit, there was an aerial connection in the right lower corner. But this doesnt fit the Sony. How is your sony connected to the aerial?


----------



## wasimza

Looks like I need something like this:

http://www.connects2.co.uk/ProductInfor ... p=CT27AA56


----------



## Warranty_Void

Yep that's the one


----------



## wasimza

New issue.
Trying to root the nexus with towelroot, but it just says "phone not currently supported". My nexus is running android 5. Any other way of rooting it?


----------



## Warranty_Void

Use

http://www.wugfresh.com/nrt/

Will unlock, root, backup ect a very useful program


----------



## wasimza

Thanks a lot! I used it, and have now rooted the device. Installed the Tasker app WITH the secure settings plugin and ready to configure it. Ant THAT is for me very difficult to get my head around. I've seen your screen shots, and tried to copy your configurations, but that's easier said than done. Wish someone could make a tutorial...


----------



## wasimza

Ok, I found a turoial on youtube that was really helpful. Warranty_void, I'm trying to copy your "On" task, but can't seem to find that Bluetooth auto connect option in tasker. How did you do that?


----------



## Warranty_Void

Bluetooth auto connect is an app you need to download, tasker isn't to bad have a play and you'll figure it out


----------



## wasimza

The one from uniqtech or floating systems. Both have same name.


----------



## Warranty_Void

Uniqtech


----------



## wasimza

Can't get the Nexus to connect automatically. Here's my task. What's wrong here


----------



## wasimza

I meant connect automatically to the Sony via Bluetooth.


----------



## dg_1983

Why do you have to set to wait for 9 mins?


----------



## Warranty_Void

Have you opened the auto connect app and selected the head unit?


----------



## wasimza

I don't even know what the "wait" function is for. I just tried to copy Warranty_void's setup. Do you know what it's for?


----------



## wasimza

Warranty_Void said:


> Have you opened the auto connect app and selected the head unit?


Ah, I think I've got it now. Looks like you have to go into the settings of the app and tell it to actually automatically connect everytime Bluetooth is turned on. Will try it on my way home today.


----------



## wasimza

dg_1983 said:


> Why do you have to set to wait for 9 mins?


Turns out, this "wait" setting was the culprit. I removed it, and now Bluetooth connects automatically.


----------



## Richings

Hey guys, I have been reading through but not everything so far. Can you please tell me if the following radio below will be just as better than the 5000BT?

http://www.halfords.com/sat-nav-audio/c ... -dab-radio

Thanks.


----------



## Snappy79

I guess a DAB radio is a must for such a build.

Do some of you use the OEM microphone for the phone?


----------



## suicidalguitar

Hi guys,

I'm a little bit confused here.

In the first post Warranty_Void lists the parts needed for this install

Sony MEX-N5000BT
Connect2 CTSAD006.2
Nexus 7 car mount
Nexus 7 16gb or 32gb
High quality 2 amp car USB port

I read the whole thread and somewhere, someone talks about other parts like:
Part No. CTSONYLEAD: http://www.connects2.co.uk/HeadUnitProductInformation.aspx?id=CTSONYLEAD
Part No. CT27AA56: http://www.connects2.co.uk/ProductInformation.aspx?id=21333&p=CT27AA56

Are they really needed and what for?

Regarding the Connect2 CTSAD006.2, has anyone bought it from this seller? (http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUDI-TT-2...735?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item565cce2707)

Thanks


----------



## Warranty_Void

First part you have linked is for steering wheel controls. The second is if you want to connect them aerial to the head unit


----------



## suicidalguitar

Thanks Warranty_Void,

So let me do a stupid question just to make sure I understand.

If I want to have working steering wheels controls and if I want to listen to radio, I need those two parts right..?! Who wouldn't want that?

I suggest you put those parts in the first post 

Thanks :wink:


----------



## Warranty_Void

The steering wheel loom changes for each different manufacturers head unit and I just stream radio over the Internet much better quality


----------



## suicidalguitar

Oh, I get it.

Just one more question.

What about the quality of the phone calls over bluetooth? Does this system uses the bluetooth system in the car (including the Mic), or does it uses the Sony head unit? If so, does any of you use the external mic that comes with the head unit (located where?) or there's no need?


----------



## Warranty_Void

I don't use hand free myself I find it to distracting

The head unit comes with a microphone for hands free via the Sony head unit, if your car has full audi Bluetooth you can use it as replacing the head unit doesn't brake it.


----------



## suicidalguitar

Thanks Warranty_Void


----------



## LLL

Warranty_Void said:


> I don't use hand free myself I find it to distracting
> 
> The head unit comes with a microphone for hands free via the Sony head unit, if your car has full audi Bluetooth you can use it as replacing the head unit doesn't brake it.


Do you mean that with the full nexus / sony install you can still use the factory audi Bluetooth if it was installed? I've tried this and can still connect to the audi Bluetooth and get info in the dis display (steering wheel controls still work to scroll contacts and make and receive calls) but I don't get any sound through the speakers.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Warranty_Void

It works fine on mine so I've no idea, maybe someone else has an idea.


----------



## suicidalguitar

Hi guys,

Regarding the head unit, I have the chance to buy the MEX-N4000BT model at a nice price. For what I understand comparing the full specifications, there's only two differences between the 4000 and the 5000 model.

The 5000 has SUB Out and variable color key illumination, whereas the 4000 doesn't have SUB Out and only have two color options on the key illumination.

Don't really care about the key illumination as the head unit is going to be hidden in the glove-box.

What worries me is the lack on SUB-Out. My TT has standard audio system (non Bose one). Does it needs the SUB-Out connection? Does it make any difference in my factory sound system? FYI, I'm not going to upgrade speakers as I don't feel the need for it. They're good enough for me.

http://www.sony.co.uk/electronics/in-car-receivers-players/mex-n4000bt/specifications 
http://www.sony.co.uk/electronics/in-car-receivers-players/mex-n5000bt/specifications

Thanks


----------



## benmontemayor

LLL said:


> Do you mean that with the full nexus / sony install you can still use the factory audi Bluetooth if it was installed? I've tried this and can still connect to the audi Bluetooth and get info in the dis display (steering wheel controls still work to scroll contacts and make and receive calls) but I don't get any sound through the speakers.
> 
> Any suggestions?


Do you use an iphone?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LLL

benmontemayor said:


> Do you use an iphone?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope - I'm using a sony xperia Z3.


----------



## amit91987

Hello all

I now have an iPhone 6 and the nexus 7 build. Previously, I had a Samsung S4 and this paired nicely. Does anyone how the iPhone pairs and what app there is. Or even better how to pair both the nexus and iphone to the Sony head unit?

Thank you


----------



## Warranty_Void

From what other people have said you need to pair the nexus 7 first as the iPhone has no settings for the different functions of Bluetooth.

(or you could just buy a proper phone


----------



## suicidalguitar

LLL said:


> Warranty_Void said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't use hand free myself I find it to distracting
> 
> The head unit comes with a microphone for hands free via the Sony head unit, if your car has full audi Bluetooth you can use it as replacing the head unit doesn't brake it.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean that with the full nexus / sony install you can still use the factory audi Bluetooth if it was installed? I've tried this and can still connect to the audi Bluetooth and get info in the dis display (steering wheel controls still work to scroll contacts and make and receive calls) but I don't get any sound through the speakers.
> 
> Any suggestions?
Click to expand...




Warranty_Void said:


> It works fine on mine so I've no idea, maybe someone else has an idea.


Did you solve the problem LLL? I'm having the same issue. Wondering how Warranty_Void system works just fine and ours don't.... :?


----------



## amit91987

Hi all,

As I will be selling my car and have done the Nexus 7 dash install, I will be selling the dash mount, Sony head unit and cables. Not sure if I will sell the tablet though.

If anyone is interested in doing this install feel free to contact me via PM.

I will be putting this on the classified ads section once I have more photos.

Many thanks


----------



## amit91987

I have posted my Nexus 7 dash install kit in the adverts sections, so if anyone is still interest in this great mod, please have a look.

Thanks


----------



## wasimza

dg_1983 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Strange Problem!
> 
> I setup tasker to display a pop up any time the charging/not charging profiles were activated because of the charging state changing. I did this to make sure I didn't have any lose connections causing the charge to drop.
> 
> What I have found is that, for the first 5mins or so on a cold morning, the charging is constantly dropping and starting.
> 
> It the only time it does it, once the car is going and a little warmer it stops it. Doesn't appear again for that day. Not even after 8 hours at work. Doesn't drop going over bumps or round corners.
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> Battery Voltage struggling?
> Cold effecting the charging unit?
> 
> For completeness, I installed a 12v DC to 5v Dc converter, though I'm on my 2nd one of those - both can't be knackered right?


Hi. Now I'm having the exact same problem, and it has nothing to do with the temperature. The charging suddenly stops, only to come on again in just a second. Of course this leads to the BT connection getting lost, so the music (or whatever I'm streaming from the tablet) stops. First, it only happened from time to time, but recently it's been happening every five minutes or so. What could be causing this?


----------



## Warranty_Void

It's most likely the tablet reaching 100% charge, as when the battery is completely full it's not charging so tasker will see the tablet as not charging. The battery will then drain to 99% and tasker we think it's charging and change task, this will happen over and over.

It's best to have your tasks triggered by the head units Bluetooth rather than charging state.


----------



## wasimza

Ok thanks a lot. Will try.


----------



## dg_1983

My problem is down to a bad connection. Most of the time the tablet is charing around the 60 - 80% range so eliminates the 100% issue.

Warrenty - what do you trigger off of the blue tooth connection? Just a "start" and "stop" set of profiles based on the auto connection to the headunit blue tooth?


----------



## LLL

Warranty_Void said:


> It's most likely the tablet reaching 100% charge, as when the battery is completely full it's not charging so tasker will see the tablet as not charging. The battery will then drain to 99% and tasker we think it's charging and change task, this will happen over and over.
> 
> It's best to have your tasks triggered by the head units Bluetooth rather than charging state.


Don't suppose you could post a couple of screenshots of your 'on' and 'off' tasks and associated profiles could you? (I'm assuming that they're different now to the ones you posted originally?)


----------



## Warranty_Void

Here is my set up

My main tasker screen has two profiles one for when it detects wireless power and another for when it detects bluetooth is connected



















This is my on task for when my bluetooth profile










This is my off task for my bluetooth profile










This is my on task for wireless power










So when i turn on my ignition the table will wake up and keep the screen on

Using bluetooth auto connect https://play.google.com/store/apps/deta ... t&hl=en_GB

The table will connect to my head unit as soon as it see its starting the task

When I turn of my ignition the bluetooth connect is lost so the off task will run and shut down my tablet

simple


----------



## LLL

Thanks Warranty_Void - much appreciated.


----------



## suicidalguitar

suicidalguitar said:


> LLL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warranty_Void said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't use hand free myself I find it to distracting
> 
> The head unit comes with a microphone for hands free via the Sony head unit, if your car has full audi Bluetooth you can use it as replacing the head unit doesn't brake it.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean that with the full nexus / sony install you can still use the factory audi Bluetooth if it was installed? I've tried this and can still connect to the audi Bluetooth and get info in the dis display (steering wheel controls still work to scroll contacts and make and receive calls) but I don't get any sound through the speakers.
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warranty_Void said:
> 
> 
> 
> It works fine on mine so I've no idea, maybe someone else has an idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you solve the problem LLL? I'm having the same issue. Wondering how Warranty_Void system works just fine and ours don't.... :?
Click to expand...

LLL, did you solve this issue? How?

Thanks


----------



## Alexjh

Like my iPad mini install I did some 18 months back (but I had to make the facia myself).

Anyone sell this for iPad mini? looks to be decent quality.


----------



## LLL

LLL, did you solve this issue? How?

Thanks [/quote]
No I didn't unfortunately - tried a couple of times but couldn't get it working so just reverted back to connecting my phone to the Sony head unit. The BT phone part of the app remote app isn't the best but I've set up my 6 available quick dial numbers which work ok and to answer an incoming call I lean over, open the glovebox and press the main button on the head unit. As I haven't wired in a microphone to the Sony I just leave the glovebox open while I'm talking and the microphone on the front of the head unit picks me up fine.

I'd rather use the inbuilt audi Bluetooth so if anyone has any suggestions as to how to get it to work it'd be much appreciated.


----------



## Warranty_Void

I did replace a cheap android head unit with my install, if your removing a stock audi head unit the Bluetooth unit might need it's VAG COM coding changed


----------



## suicidalguitar

Thanks a lot LLL. I'd like to avoid having to use the head unit, but if nothing else works....

Warranty_Void, any idea of what should be changed with VCDS? I've got the cable (some cheap copy), but I've got no clue what to do. Did some changes in the S5 and the A3, while following step-by-step indications. It worked flawlessly. But I have no idea how and what to change in the coding of the Bluetooth module... :?


----------



## Warranty_Void

I've lent my cable to a friend when I get it back I'll post what settings I have in my module and we can see if there is anything different


----------



## suicidalguitar

Warranty_Void said:


> I've lent my cable to a friend when I get it back I'll post what settings I have in my module and we can see if there is anything different


Perfect!
Thanks


----------



## LLL

Not that I need to be spoon fed or anything but what Bluetooth auto connect settings are you using? Do you use the app settings to turn the Bluetooth on when charger is connected (Charger Control option) or the 'Auto Bluetooth Off' option as you don't seem to be turning Bluetooth on or off via tasker?


----------



## Gunmann

Hello guys!
Well, one more problem.
My system it's not working because of the amp! The amp doesn't turn on, it's something with the centraline I guess.
Any help?


----------



## Warranty_Void

LLL said:


> Not that I need to be spoon fed or anything but what Bluetooth auto connect settings are you using? Do you use the app settings to turn the Bluetooth on when charger is connected (Charger Control option) or the 'Auto Bluetooth Off' option as you don't seem to be turning Bluetooth on or off via tasker?


I just leave Bluetooth on all the time


----------



## Warranty_Void

Gunmann said:


> Hello guys!
> Well, one more problem.
> My system it's not working because of the amp! The amp doesn't turn on, it's something with the centraline I guess.
> Any help?


What harness are you using on the head unit?


----------



## Gunmann

Warranty_Void said:


> Gunmann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello guys!
> Well, one more problem.
> My system it's not working because of the amp! The amp doesn't turn on, it's something with the centraline I guess.
> Any help?
> 
> 
> 
> What harness are you using on the head unit?
Click to expand...

Well, I'm using:
-Connects2 ctsad 006.2

The original amplifier is " bose amp 6000 can tt".


----------



## Warranty_Void

Have you connected the blue wire (amp switch) from the harness to ignition live?

If so do you hear the box click whe you turn on the ignition?

If so you most likely need the amp box with updated software, if you contact connect2 support via there website they will send you a box with updated software.


----------



## Gunmann

Warranty_Void said:


> Have you connected the blue wire (amp switch) from the harness to ignition live?
> 
> If so do you hear the box click whe you turn on the ignition?
> 
> If so you most likely need the amp box with updated software, if you contact connect2 support via there website they will send you a box with updated software.


Well, the canbus system doesnt recognize the original radio so the amplifier doenst turn ON.
Any sugestion? Need help pls


----------



## Warranty_Void

The blue wire on the connect2 harness will turn on the amp it doesn't need canbus


----------



## amit91987

I had the same issue and sent the box to connects2 who reprogrammed it. Works like a treat. Now selling the kit in the selling section


----------



## Gunmann

The amplifier has supply + 12V. (Red and green thick wire)
The amplifier has mass -12v (large wire Brown)
The Connects2 the module Food + 12v blue wire harness Connects2 which in turn feeds the remote (which supposedly turns the amp) green and yellow wire amp.

The amplifier, as shown in the photo I send, is there the can bus (twisted oranges), I suppose that if he (can bus) not good for anything, what's doing on the amp?

One of the two: if the can bus connected to the amp does not serve to recognize the original radio, or a box Connects2 still wrong (which in my opinion not because already injected directly into the audio signal wiring and nothing happened) or the amplifier is defective (I also do not believe).









(img link: http://i.imgur.com/uwcKX1q.jpg)
Help pls.


----------



## Warranty_Void

You don't need to touch the amp, the Connects2 harness just needs to be plugged into the radio ISO connect, if it's not working with everything connected correctly you'll need to contact connect2 support who can send you another interface unit with updated software.


----------



## suicidalguitar

suicidalguitar said:


> Warranty_Void said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've lent my cable to a friend when I get it back I'll post what settings I have in my module and we can see if there is anything different
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect!
> Thanks
Click to expand...

Have you got your cable back Warranty_Void? I know only a few days have passed but this is something that's bothering me. Unfortunately I spend a lot of time a day on the phone while driving...

Anyone else with the Nexus install and using the original bluetooth connection that can take a look with VCDS and post the settings? :?


----------



## 2008_tt_v6

amit91987 said:


> I had the same issue and sent the box to connects2 who reprogrammed it. Works like a treat. Now selling the kit in the selling section


I'm interested in the kit but I'm based in the USA. Let me know if that's a problem. I already have a Nexus tablet.


----------



## benmontemayor

2008_tt_v6 said:


> I'm interested in the kit but I'm based in the USA. Let me know if that's a problem. I already have a Nexus tablet.


Google RTA Fabrication and email Reece from website. I'm in Maryland and ordered Nexus mount from him. It arrived 2 days ago and well worth the hassle, cost and wait.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## benmontemayor

Warranty_Void said:


> I just soldered the wires to the outside connections then taped it up to prevent and shorting, no need to take it apart


Hello,

How did you connect charger to harness?
Charger black (ground) to harness black (ground) 
Charger red (12V) to harness yellow (12v)

OR

Charger black (ground) to harness black (ground) 
Charger red (12V) to harness red (ACC)

Is harness yellow switched with key or constant 12V

TIA

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Warranty_Void

You need to get a multimeter and check the voltages yourself, the wiring loom In the US tt will be different to the European cars.

You just need a ground and a ignition live connected to the charger.


----------



## Elvador

Anybody selling their KIT cheap enough ????? As I want one but cheeeepp with or Without Tablet.. Cheers..


----------



## Elvador

amit91987 said:


> I had the same issue and sent the box to connects2 who reprogrammed it. Works like a treat. Now selling the kit in the selling section


Hey mate, please PM your mobile number. as i m not allowed yet.

cheers


----------



## Elvador

Warranty_Void said:


> I've recently fitted a Nexus 7 into my TTS and thought I'd do a write up about how I did it.
> 
> First the parts
> 
> Sony MEX-N5000BT
> Connect2 CTSAD006.2
> Nexus 7 car mount
> Nexus 7 16gb or 32gb
> High quality 2 amp car USB port
> 
> First things first make sure you buy the correct harness, I found it a mine field I bought the correct harness but it still didn't work correctly as its not compatible with the digital BOSE amplifier, lucky for me Connect2 were nice enough to send me a new can bus box with modified software on.
> 
> Onto the build now rip out your old head unit and just connect in your new head unit and harness, and test it for a few days, making sure all your steering wheel controls work there no hissing on the speakers ect.
> 
> You just need to tap into the ignition live of the radio supply and connect your 12v usb port, I spliced into the Sony harness and made my wires about 800mm long so they would reach into the area behind the double din.
> 
> Hopefully you have an old cd changer in your glove box, just remove the glove box and fit the new head unit in its place, I just used a few bolts to secure the head units cage into the old cd changer slot, make sure it's nice and secure and doesn't squeak or rattle when you're driving.
> 
> I found it easier to keep all the harness, interface boxes ect behind the glove box, the Audi ISO connector will pull through from the double din mounting area to behind the glove box. Also be very careful as the passenger air bag is just above the glove box try not to disturb any other wires there.
> 
> Just connect the USB cable from the Nexus 7 car mount and push it in, there are to lugs on the bottom hook them in first then bend down the top middle lug and slowly push back it will clip firmly into place, if you want to remove the mount take out the centre vent and you can push down the top clip and pull out the mount.
> 
> The most important thing is to test everything at very stage you dont want to spend 30 minutes getting the glove box back on then find you haven't connected up the head unit
> 
> I must also add that Reece who runs rta fabrication where I purchased the mount is extremely helpfully, he was at my house helping me install this on Sunday afternoon
> 
> Here are a few pictures of the build and I'd be glad to answer any questions anyone has.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is also a video on Youtube of the mount in action
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next I'll post about the Nexus 7 what rom, apps i'm using ect


Hi Warrantie, As a newbie,.. so stupid question may be!

do i need to buy the double Din plastic seperatly from ebay or Does it come with wireless charger the Mount by RTA.

and How can I install a Webcam as Reversing camera ???

Thanks.


----------



## Warranty_Void

The double din mount, charger ect all come as one item from RTA, 
as for the Web Cam I have no idea


----------



## Warranty_Void

The double din mount, charger ect all come as one item from RTA, 
as for the Web Cam I have no idea


----------



## SwissJetPilot

I just finished a wiring diagram for 1wheelonly's reverse camera mod. Would you like me to make one for your project?


----------



## Warranty_Void

SwissJetPilot said:


> I just finished a wiring diagram for 1wheelonly's reverse camera mod. Would you like me to make one for your project?


Would be great if you could


----------



## SwissJetPilot

PM sent. You can email me directly. Cheers!


----------



## Elvador

SwissJetPilot said:


> PM sent. You can email me directly. Cheers!


Can you send me Too.


----------



## legend139

Would be good to see a shorter version of this with all the information in, including swiss's amazing diagrams!

Don't fancy reading 350+ posts


----------



## Elvador

SwissJetPilot said:


> PM sent. You can email me directly. Cheers!


Any luck sending that yet mate.. please. :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## benmontemayor

Warranty_Void said:


> You need to get a multimeter and check the voltages yourself, the wiring loom In the US tt will be different to the European cars.
> 
> You just need a ground and a ignition live connected to the charger.


Thanks.

Everything's working now. Just waiting for Sony steering lead from Enfig and i'll button everything up.

For USA members:
I tapped black for negative and red for switched 12v on Enfig harness.

I used these parts. 
Enfig SRWH-AUD3-HILO
Enfig - AAA-VWAUD5 Audi Quadlock
ENFIG SWCL-SON
Enfig PNP-SON0027

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunmann

Hey guys! 
I'm selling this kit.
Interested? Pm me.


----------



## Elvador

Gunmann said:


> Hey guys!
> I'm selling this kit.
> Interested? Pm me.


Hey cant PM you ... Email me [email protected].

Cheeers mate


----------



## Gunmann

Elvador said:


> Gunmann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys!
> I'm selling this kit.
> Interested? Pm me.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey cant PM you ... Email me [email protected].
> 
> Cheeers mate
Click to expand...

done


----------



## 2008_tt_v6

Having a little difficulty with some of the connections. No sound coming out of my Audi TT. I'm told I have 1/2 Bose. Any tips on where the two blue leads need to go? I have this harness: Connects2 CTSAD005.2 - Half Bose with Quadlock


----------



## Warranty_Void

Having a guess I'd say the blue wire is amp on and need be connected to a switch live


----------



## 2008_tt_v6

Got a response from Connects2:


> The blue wire needs to be connected to the amp remote from the aftermarket head unit. This is the trigger for the OEM amplifier.
> The blue/black wire is a remote output, however this does not need to be connected.


Funny - the paper instructions are opposite... Did as Connects2 email said and it works now. Got sound. Wooo!


----------



## Admax

Became the happy owner of an Audi mk2 today but seriously need to upgrade the standard concert system. Have read the whole of this thread and it has been incredibly useful for an utter newbie like me. Thanks very much to the main posters and problem solvers! Will let you know in a couple of weeks how it goes!


----------



## benmontemayor

Warranty_Void Tasker keeps cycling turn on profile when battery is full. I'm using wireless charger + BT OFF.

Any idea how to fix?

TIA

Ben

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## benmontemayor

Warranty_Void i just found your post about using BT as trigger. I will give that a shot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raj1980

Has anyone purchased a dash panel from rta recently? Wondering how much they are now. Its a lot more than i was expecting. Are you guys fabricating your own panels?


----------



## Cage911

There is a member on here that is selling everything needed to do this install. Sure he will do a deal with a fellow forum member.

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.vi ... 1473863286

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Martski

Hi,

Is it possible to do this Nexus 7 install on a 2008 TDi? My car doesn't have the MFSW, or Bose. It's just the most basic Symphony set up.

Any advice would be gratefully received.


----------



## Warranty_Void

The setup will work on any car you'll just need the correct interface harness from Connects2, bose, half bose, ect ect just use different harnesses.

If you contact connect2 they can tell you which harness you'll need :mrgreen:


----------



## Martski

Thanks for the information.

How did you fix Reece's Nexus 7 holder into your dash? Did you use an off-the-shelf DIN 2 fascia for an Audi TT? If so, how did you marry the two together?


----------



## Warranty_Void

It comes as a complete unit from Reece so you just click it in :wink:


----------



## benmontemayor

[No message]


----------



## cobz

This is exactly what I was looking to do! Thanks. Pick up my TT tdi on Wednesday next week so will get this done straight away.


----------



## Fatbloater

I was gearing up to fit one of these when I eventually got a car, but it looks like this may be a bit trickier now as there are internet suggestions the kit is a copyright infringement. Products are also removed from their website. Typical as I picked up the motor yesterday grrrr.


----------



## Danbird22

Is this worth doing without a mfsw? For example is it easy to set the sony to a certain volume, and then change now and again through the nexus?


----------



## Warranty_Void

You can change the volume via the tablet or you can fit a remote for the sony head unit as Reece did in his MK1. Im sure its something like this http://www.sonycaraudioonline.co.uk/pro ... ny_rm-x4s/


----------



## Danbird22

Warranty_Void said:


> You can change the volume via the tablet or you can fit a remote for the sony head unit as Reece did in his MK1. Im sure its something like this http://www.sonycaraudioonline.co.uk/pro ... ny_rm-x4s/


Cheers, very clever solution! Looks like I may be attempting this install soon!


----------



## Warranty_Void

Has anyone fitted there nexus 7 to a non bose TT? I need to confirm which harness I need for my TTRS


----------



## suicidalguitar

Warranty_Void said:


> Has anyone fitted there nexus 7 to a non bose TT? I need to confirm which harness I need for my TTRS


I did. I'm using the Connect2 CTSAD006.2 harness with the standard audio system.

To be honest, I had a problem but I believe it was due to me messing to much with the head unit when trying different mics for the hands free function. Connecting and disconnecting a lot of times without disconnecting the battery got me to a point where the harness started making some clicking noises and I was having intermitent power on the head unit. All of this after around 3000km wihtout any issue at all.

First I got in contact with DynamicSounds, who I bought the harness from. They said that the harness has never been tested on non Bose units so the fact that it wasn't working was normal, even with me saying it worked perfectly for about 3000km. Anyway, they wouldn't do anything about it. 
Then I contacted Connects2 who agreed to send me a new harness. Been working good since then...


----------



## wasimza

Kind of bummed out here. I just ordered and received a duplicate sim card for my Nexus in order to use Waze and browse Spotify, but it turns out my Nexus doesn't have a sim slot. What are my options for getting online in my car?


----------



## Warranty_Void

Use your phone as a wifi hotspot simple :mrgreen:


----------



## kenneth.deguara

By any chance, is anyone selling the bits needed for the Nexus 7 dash install ?


----------



## wasimza

How do you program/preset phone numbers for quick dial in the Sony app. Can't seem to find any settings options, and if I press any of the quick dial buttons (1-6), it just says "no preset numbers".


----------



## jollyranchers

Well , I bought most of the bits to follow this excellent thread !

I have a small problem, I have the stereo installed and whilst waiting for my Nexus 7 to arrive I'm using my galaxy note 3 to control the stereo

Initially I had major problems with the stereo not auto pairing to my android note, however it now seems to be behaving with one problem

I jump in the car turn on ignition , the stereo now pairs with the phone however the Sony app force closes

The app restarts and I can play music again , however I want to be able to jump in the car start up and the stereo continues to play where I left without having to play with the screen

Anyone else had these problems ?

Assume its because I'm running lolipop ?

What version of android is everyone using on their Nexus ?

Any advice appreciated


----------



## LewisH

I have just won an ipad mini in a raffle and seeing as I have an Ipad and a max already this is going to be used in the car. Does the nexus installation mentioned in this thread apply to the ipad.

was looking at getting this cd player http://www.caraudiodirect.co.uk/dab/car ... ex-n6000bd


----------



## dexter230

wasimza said:


> How do you program/preset phone numbers for quick dial in the Sony app. Can't seem to find any settings options, and if I press any of the quick dial buttons (1-6), it just says "no preset numbers".


https://docs.sony.com/release/MEXN5000B ... _EN_FR.pdf


----------



## jollyranchers

Guys

I'm struggling with Tasker [smiley=bigcry.gif] , simply will not do what I want it to do

All I want it to do is when the Nexus is powered up when I turn on the ignition the display timeout sets to 8 hrs

When the power is off I.E i turn off the ignition the display timeout goes to 15 secs

That is it

I've tried this example here turning wifi off when the Nexus detects power

http://practicalkungfu.net/2011/04/28/a ... th-tasker/

And this doesnt work either

The task only works if I press the play button in tasker

Can anyone please post up how you have got this working

Many thanks


----------



## Spen23

How do you get hold of the sexual looking dash dock now?
Not on their website any more.

warranty_void, I've noticed you say somebody called Reece doing them?


----------



## Warranty_Void

Email Reece via the website im sure he can help you out


----------



## kenneth.deguara

I contacted Reece myself a couple of weeks back. I had read on this thread that the kit was sold for £180. Now, I received a quote from them of £310 (£130 more expensive). At £310 + Nexus 7 + cables, it turns out quite expensive. @180 I was very interested.


----------



## Fatbloater

You're better off buying a used nexus, surround, cutting the surround and hot gluing it into place permanently for that money.
There's another thread somewhere on here explaining how to do it...you're talking £20 for surround, £20 for MFSW adaptor, £40 Nexus, £100 for single din stereo, £5 dual 3A USB Port to permanently power nexus and add a switch to trigger it to come on.
I'm gearing up for this because although I bought the bluetooth adaptor I'm still missing functionality I would like if I had a nexus such as built in sat nav.


----------



## Gio

Does anyone know about any other solution for changing volume with nexus 7 setup other then mfsw? I don't have mfsw and using touch control directly on nexus while driving is not ok for me.


----------



## Warranty_Void

http://www.caraudiocentre.co.uk/product ... -23289.htm


----------



## Gio

Yes thanks, I have seen this one, but its just too big and ugly  As I only wanted sound volume I hoped for something like this http://www.ebay.com/itm/Digital-Stereo- ... 1084601932 but preferably BT to connect with radio or Nexus


----------



## Warranty_Void

A quick google and i found these

http://www.squarejellyfish.com/bluetooth-remotes.html

http://www.satechi.net/index.php/smartp ... dia-button

https://flic.io


----------



## Gio

Warranty_Void said:


> A quick google and i found these
> 
> http://www.squarejellyfish.com/bluetooth-remotes.html
> 
> http://www.satechi.net/index.php/smartp ... dia-button
> 
> https://flic.io


thanks for effort, didn't find the satechi one when I was googling


----------



## rajanm1

Anyone interested in selling their complete kit?


----------



## rajanm1

Bump
Not sure if RTA fab make them any more either as they haven't replied to my email yet.


----------



## rajanm1

rajanm1 said:


> Bump
> Not sure if RTA fab make them any more either as they haven't replied to my email yet.


RTA replied to my email and is now charging £340 (vs £180 earlier) for just the nexus dash holder :x   Think I'll give this a miss now!


----------



## Davidjf94

Would having one 3D printed not be a viable option opposed to paying so much?
I want to do this with a pad bluetoothed and maybe create my own controller mount for the vents or something so passengers can play games, or me in a traffic jam!

get a ps1 emulator etc, would look great.


----------



## cobz

Hi,

If anybody is still looking for the dash install, I am selling my Audi TT and stripping out the install.

Have every single component needed including the fabrication and the SONY MEX-N5100BT unit.

I will be keeping the nexus 7 though as I use it day to day anyway. PM if interested.

Cheers


----------



## rajanm1

cobz said:


> Hi,
> 
> If anybody is still looking for the dash install, I am selling my Audi TT and stripping out the install.
> 
> Have every single component needed including the fabrication and the SONY MEX-N5100BT unit.
> 
> I will be keeping the nexus 7 though as I use it day to day anyway. PM if interested.
> 
> Cheers


PM sent


----------



## Fatbloater

I have succumbed to temptation.

Nexus 7 bought off ebay £32
Mounting bracket and Connects 7 unit used off ebay £25
Sony head unit £140 (The DAB model)

Because the mag holders are no longer viable I've simply epoxy'd the Nexus permanently into place.
I've added a USB socket that powers up with the ignition which in turn powers up the Nexus via Tasker. 
I plan to add a switchable power source so I can charge when the car isn't in use because depending on how many apps I run I can use more power than it charges. For this reason I have a power app to power off the screen when I leave the car.

Its taken a few weeks of playing about in the house to get it how I wanted it. Including a lot of dremeling, sanding etc.

For the price, I'm happy. I now have a DAB stereo, all the bells and whistles and sat nav.

This is a quick vid I shot tonight - also thanks to all that have contributed to this thread in the past, it was a great help.


----------



## jfally

Is there anything better about the newer nexus 7 or would the gen 1 do the job ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rajanm1

2nd gen nexus 7 had a better resolution screen, qi wireless charging and more RAM but 1st gen should do the job.


----------



## rajanm1

Fatbloater said:


> I have succumbed to temptation.
> 
> Nexus 7 bought off ebay £32
> Mounting bracket and Connects 7 unit used off ebay £25
> Sony head unit £140 (The DAB model)
> 
> Because the mag holders are no longer viable I've simply epoxy'd the Nexus permanently into place.
> I've added a USB socket that powers up with the ignition which in turn powers up the Nexus via Tasker.
> I plan to add a switchable power source so I can charge when the car isn't in use because depending on how many apps I run I can use more power than it charges. For this reason I have a power app to power off the screen when I leave the car.
> 
> Its taken a few weeks of playing about in the house to get it how I wanted it. Including a lot of dremeling, sanding etc.
> 
> For the price, I'm happy. I now have a DAB stereo, all the bells and whistles and sat nav.
> 
> This is a quick vid I shot tonight - also thanks to all that have contributed to this thread in the past, it was a great help.


that looks great and really cheap!
any photos of how you epoxy'd it all in place?


----------



## Gunmann

I have my entire system to sell.
Dash panel, head unit, nexus (2gen), all cables.

Interested? PM me.


----------



## jfally

Gunmann said:


> I have my entire system to sell.
> Dash panel, head unit, nexus (2gen), all cables.
> 
> Interested? PM me.


pm sent !


----------



## rajanm1

Gunmann said:


> I have my entire system to sell.
> Dash panel, head unit, nexus (2gen), all cables.
> 
> Interested? PM me.


Pm sent


----------



## Fatbloater

> that looks great and really cheap!
> any photos of how you epoxy'd it all in place?


Yup. So it looks a bit messy on the back, but its the front that counts. I basically cut down a standard fascia so that the unit would sit flush at the back. Then used sticky pads to hold it in place and liberally applied epoxy. Finally epoxy'd the rear retainer directly onto the back of the Nexus to keep the thing secure in the dash.

Just fitted a switch tonight too so I can have it on permanent charge, or ignition only.

I use tasker to control the main functionality of switching on and off with power, but also have a power button app as an override should I wish to charge during the day.

Here's some pics of the unit out of the car. Oh I also drilled a small hole with a tube behind for access to the power button in case required. I can just poke a mini screwdriver in there to reset the system if necessary and its not visible when the unit is in the dash.


















































Still got a couple of bits to tidy up but on the whole its a working unit now, just need to put it back in tomorrow.


----------



## rajanm1

thx


----------



## Fatbloater

Its a 2012 Nexus Gen 1. Battery isn't great hence added a separate charge switch.
Taskers a pain but simply put...

Create 2 profiles - PowerAny and NotPowerAny.
The profile power any activates when power input is from any source. Similarly Notpowerany activates when no power present.
Then just add the desired tasks to each profile that you want to perform.

Here's some pics of my profiles, it should help to get you started....
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/885 ... .22.24.jpg
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/885 ... .22.27.jpg
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/885 ... .22.39.jpg
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/885 ... .22.52.jpg
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/885 ... .23.06.jpg
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/885 ... .23.21.jpg


----------



## rajanm1

Thanks again


----------



## Fatbloater

There should be a double socket in your loom that provides power on ignition.
The small round plug from the aerial converter will plug into there...it looks like it won't fit in but it actually does.
If you don't have the double socket (one of which will be used up) just tap the aerial amp feed into the original power on ignition source by cutting off the round connector and soldering direct.

**I soldered into the OEM - ISO loom that I purchased separately so that any work left the original loom of the car totally unmolested.


----------



## rajanm1




----------



## rajanm1




----------



## Fatbloater

So...after the experiment of fitting this I've decided to rip it out and replace with normal double DIN stereo.

The problem is that the Nexus 7 simply isn't up to the job of running lots of apps at once without either lagging badly or running out of battery. I also find it very distracting, the auto dim doesn't work great and turning up/down the volume even with MFSW is a pain up the backside.

And one particular bugbear which is probably a limitation of my phone is to use GPS accurately the Nexus needs to use my mobile as a Wifi Hotspot, this means I have to turn off Bluetooth on the phone which in turn means I have no hands free !

Anyway - I decided to stick with Sony because the sound quality was pretty good on the MEX unit I bought initially, plus I like the way AppRemote works in particular. I have therefore upgraded to a Sony XAV-602BT with the optional Tom Tom plug in.

Here's a pic of it fitted, looks pretty smart and the panel is detachable too...

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/88503492/2015-12-15 17.37.24.jpg


----------



## kylecaliph

Hi all,

I have a RTA Panel, Sony Mex cd player and all the wiring for sale. (including Connect 2 wiring for steering wheel controls)

The panel has slight scratches on bottom left corner.

Let me know if you are interested


----------



## rajanm1

Hi all,

my full nexus 7 kit is now up for sale....pm me if interested.

I have everything you need including:
the RTA fabricated mount
sony headunit and audi head unit release keys
nexus 7 tablet
all wiring and connects 2 unit to allow steering wheel controls for bose

can also help with fitting if you are in the South London area.


----------



## M19rcj

Hi all, im selling a nexus dash panel and connects 2 leads in the for sale section if anyone is interested. These are all new and unused.


----------



## Lovejoy

Hi gents, complete novice here, does anybody do this install or would be willing to do so? I have Bose and nav plus unit, but looks f*ucking brilliant, anyone want to swap / willing to assist? I'm based in swindon


----------



## rajanm1

I have the full kit (literally everything needed and taken from my car which also has bose) but after a sale as I need the money sorry.
It's actually quite easy to install if you are any good at basic diy and I can help if you need it. I'm based in south London so not a million miles away.


----------



## Lovejoy

What money are you looking for it?


----------



## Lovejoy

Any pics / vid of your set up?


----------



## kylecaliph

Where in the country do you live?

I also have all bits for the install ?


----------



## Lovejoy

Swindon, how much you want for parts?


----------



## jayTTapp

rajanm1 said:


> I have the full kit (literally everything needed and taken from my car which also has bose) but after a sale as I need the money sorry.
> It's actually quite easy to install if you are any good at basic diy and I can help if you need it. I'm based in south London so not a million miles away.


Sent you a PM, I'm Kent so will your offer of help for install still available?

Thanks jay


----------



## jayTTapp

M19rcj said:


> Hi all, im selling a nexus dash panel and connects 2 leads in the for sale section if anyone is interested. These are all new and unused.


Sent you a PM

Thanks jay


----------



## kylecaliph

Lovejoy said:


> Swindon, how much you want for parts?


Ahh, I'm in Leeds so it's a bit far to help with installation.

You're still welcome to the parts.

Drop me a PM


----------



## rajanm1

Unfortunately mine is up for sale - viewtopic.php?f=15&t=1237418


----------



## Alexhall26

rajanm1 said:


> Unfortunately mine is up for sale - viewtopic.php?f=15&t=1228729


PM'd


----------



## motographics

Good install! sold mine also though


----------



## rajanm1

rajanm1 said:


> Unfortunately mine is up for sale - viewtopic.php?f=15&t=1237418f=15&t=1228729


PRICE DROP - £400


----------



## Alexhall26

Nexus 7 install or a pioneer app radio??

What are the advantages and disadvantages!


rajanm1 said:
 

> rajanm1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately mine is up for sale - viewtopic.php?f=15&t=1228729
> 
> 
> 
> PRICE DROP - £400
Click to expand...

Very tempting


----------



## rajanm1

rajanm1 said:


> Unfortunately mine is up for sale - viewtopic.php?f=15&t=1237418


PRICE DROP - £325 including delivery without the nexus 7 tablet or £375 with the tablet delivered.


----------



## Hadaak

Hardcore version here  
careful it's not a tablet  
viewtopic.php?f=19&t=141349


----------



## Alexhall26

Can anyone help me with tasker? I have all my install done however struggling with tasker

How do you make it power up when ignition is turned on?? It goes off okay but doesn't come on when ignition turned on? I know it's the security settings but it is all jibberish to be and I don't know how to make it so the screen and keyboard come on

Also can anyone tell me how to connect the tablet as a Bluetooth device(for audio) and the phone as a Bluetooth device (for hands free)?

I have the Sony MEX n5100bt head unit...

Thanks


----------



## kylecaliph

Alexhall26 said:


> Can anyone help me with tasker? I have all my install done however struggling with tasker
> 
> How do you make it power up when ignition is turned on?? It goes off okay but doesn't come on when ignition turned on? I know it's the security settings but it is all jibberish to be and I don't know how to make it so the screen and keyboard come on
> 
> Also can anyone tell me how to connect the tablet as a Bluetooth device(for audio) and the phone as a Bluetooth device (for hands free)?
> 
> I have the Sony MEX n5100bt head unit...
> 
> Thanks


The way that i did it on mine, was to ask tasker to enable screen once it detects the tablet is charging.

Alternatively, you could get it to turn on once a bluetooth connection is established.

Sorry i cant really send any screenshots because i've taken mine out due to getting rid of the car [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Goood luck though.


----------



## jfally

kylecaliph said:


> Alexhall26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone help me with tasker? I have all my install done however struggling with tasker
> 
> How do you make it power up when ignition is turned on?? It goes off okay but doesn't come on when ignition turned on? I know it's the security settings but it is all jibberish to be and I don't know how to make it so the screen and keyboard come on
> 
> Also can anyone tell me how to connect the tablet as a Bluetooth device(for audio) and the phone as a Bluetooth device (for hands free)?
> 
> I have the Sony MEX n5100bt head unit...
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> For sale ? :wink:
> 
> The way that i did it on mine, was to ask tasker to enable screen once it detects the tablet is charging.
> 
> Alternatively, you could get it to turn on once a bluetooth connection is established.
> 
> Sorry i cant really send any screenshots because i've taken mine out due to getting rid of the car [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> Goood luck though.
Click to expand...


----------



## kongasc

rajanm1 said:


> Unfortunately mine is up for sale - viewtopic.php?f=15&t=1237418


still up for sale? :lol:


----------



## rajanm1

Hiya, yes it is.
I've had a number of people who said that they would take it but please could I wait until pay day for them to send the money, only to then pull out as they couldn't get the cash together so it'll now be sold to the first person who pays in full.

Sorry no more "please hold until pay day" requests. First to pay in full takes it.


----------



## kongasc

rajanm1 said:


> Hiya, yes it is.
> I've had a number of people who said that they would take it but please could I wait until pay day for them to send the money, only to then pull out as they couldn't get the cash together so it'll now be sold to the first person who pays in full.
> 
> Sorry no more "please hold until pay day" requests. First to pay in full takes it.


A quick question before proceeding further, has your kit got every that you need to complete the job? anything missing?I dont have a cd changer in the glove box


----------



## rajanm1

That's fine, the kit does have everything you need.


----------



## kongasc

rajanm1 said:


> That's fine, the kit does have everything you need.


I can't pm yet but you can email me to continue this convo


----------



## rajanm1

Sent you a pm with my email address but not sure if you can see it?
If not let me know your email address please.


----------



## kongasc

rajanm1 said:


> Sent you a pm with my email address but not sure if you can see it?
> If not let me know your email address please.


got it, check email


----------



## kylecaliph

For anyone still have the kit, i still have a RTA Panel, Sony Mex cd player and all the wiring for sale. (including Connect 2 wiring for steering wheel controls)


----------



## kongasc

Hi all,

Found two problem with using the steering wheel control, 
1. when i try to set the vol up or down, first i scroll up to set volumn up, but hen when i scroll down it keep saying error. I can only press the volumn button down for volumn down. Is anyone having this problem?

2. can you make the display on the dash display what you have in the sony stero. eg. radio stations, etc.

thanks


----------



## Blaylock1988

Question for you guys that have done this. Does the app work with HD Radio (DAB for Europe) like controls, song info and album art from the radio? I have HD radio on my wife's new GTI and I love it, so I want to see if Sony's app fully works with it.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Warranty_Void

There is a new range of sony head unit ls out now with a new app there is a DAB unit in the range now so it should work with the app


----------



## Dg_19832

Hi,

For those who have removed the install, how does the Din holder remove? Something to do with the air vents?

TTS is going, so putting the install back to original.

Thanks!


----------



## Warranty_Void

If you remove the centre vent you can reach in and press down the tab and remove the holder


----------



## dg_1983

Thanks, sorry but how do I remove the centre vent without breaking it!

Thanks a million!


----------

